# M-e 21 questions (or "Who or what am I")



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes


----------



## thattolkienlady (Sep 22, 2019)

Are you west of a river?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 22, 2019)

Are you from the race of men?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2019)

Did you live in Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

thattolkienlady said:


> Are you west of a river?


*Eh?* erm … as persons are mobile … that's more of a "place" question, TTL. 😕 I won't count it to keep the count from "bloating".

And a general hint, folks: read the *unanswered* questions. For example, if Ri_li (I *know* I'm asking for trouble again! 😉 ) had asked "Did you live in the First Age", it would have been better for Starbrow to ask another question, since if my answer were to be "No", obviously Beleriand had sunk beneath the waves due to the War of Wrath … or don't ask "Are you an Elf/Maia/Human/Dwarf" before the previous question "Are you mortal/Immortal" has been answered. Hokay, so ...

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No


----------



## thattolkienlady (Sep 23, 2019)

Oops, sorry! Read in a hurry and misunderstood..

Do you live in Gondor?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 23, 2019)

Did you meet Frodo?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2019)

Are you a king?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 24, 2019)

Are you a god?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 24, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Are you a god?


_Erestor, as per question 3 I'm mortal … I'll skip this question, try again _

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time
8. Are you a king? No


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 24, 2019)

Are you a relative of Elendil?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Are you a steward?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time
8. Are you a king? No
9. Are you a relative of Elendil? No (quite long after his time)
10. Are you a steward? Yes


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 25, 2019)

11. Are you a ruling steward? (Mardil Voronwe and later successors)


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time
8. Are you a king? No
9. Are you a relative of Elendil? No (quite long after his time)
10. Are you a steward? Yes
11. Are you a ruling steward? (Mardil Voronwe and later successors) No


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok. I can only think of three stewards who didn’t rule Gondor. Húrin, pelendur, and vorondil. 
Are you one of these three?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time
8. Are you a king? No
9. Are you a relative of Elendil? No (quite long after his time)
10. Are you a steward? Yes
11. Are you a ruling steward? (Mardil Voronwe and later successors) No
12. Are you one of these three [Húrin, Pelendur, and Vorondil?] Yes 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 26, 2019)

Are you Pelendur?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 26, 2019)

Are you Húrin?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Are you Vorondil?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm a person.

1. Are you evil? No
2. Are you male? Yes
3. Are you mortal? Yes
4. Are you from the race of men? Yes
5. Did you live in Beleriand? No
6. Do you live in Gondor? Yes
7. Did you meet Frodo? No, that's way after my time
8. Are you a king? No
9. Are you a relative of Elendil? No (quite long after his time)
10. Are you a steward? Yes
11. Are you a ruling steward? (Mardil Voronwe and later successors) No
12. Are you one of these three [Húrin, Pelendur, and Vorondil?] Yes 😁 
13. Are you Pelendur? No
14. Are you Húrin? Yes, Húrin of Emyn Arnen, founder of the House of the Stewards of Gondor and Steward to Minardil, 25th King (1621-34 TA)
15. _(you are a tad impatient, aren't you? *wags index finger*_ 🤨 _)_

Congratulations, ArwenStar. your turn. 🙂


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Yay!!! 🙂 🙂 🙂
Ok.
I can’t think of a question to give a hint, so here’s a clue...
I am one but many.
Who am I?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> Yay!!! 🙂 🙂 🙂
> Ok.
> I can’t think of a question to give a hint, so here’s a clue...
> I am one but many.
> Who am I?


_Ehwot? 😲_
Erm, maybe a quick read of my description in the first post of the thread? 🤔
You state that you are, basically, a person, or a creature, or a place, or an object.
The _*other*_ people then ask *you* questions which should be answerable by you with "Yes" or "No"; sometimes if it's not so clear-cut, a short explanation.
Want to give it a restart? What you posted kind of sounds like a riddle. That's not quite the point of this game ...


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok.
Take 2.
I’m an object.
What am I?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 29, 2019)

1. Are you portable?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2019)

Are you a manufactured object?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2019)

Would you normally be seen with an elf?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 30, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 30, 2019)

4. Are you a piece of jewelry?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 30, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you a weapon?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 1, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 1, 2019)

6. Were you manufactured in First Age?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 1, 2019)

Is it Gurthang?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 2, 2019)

8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 4, 2019)

9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2019)

Were you carried by a dwarf?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors?

No

And no!


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 6, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not! 
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors? No and no.
13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep? Not really.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 6, 2019)

14. Did you have two different names during you existence?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 6, 2019)

Were you carried by a man?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 7, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not!
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors? No and no.
13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep? Not really. 
14. Did you have two different names during you existence? In my current state, no.
15. Were you carried by a man? Yes.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 7, 2019)

_@ ArwenStar: a guess (of maximum three) does not count as a *question* towards the limit of 21 of those; so we now have 15 questions and 1 guess ..._
Guess 1: Are you Andúril 'Flame of the West', the Sword of Aragorn?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 8, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not!
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors? No and no.
13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep? Not really. 
14. Did you have two different names during you existence? In my current state, no.
15. Were you carried by a man? Yes.
Guess 1: Are you Andúril 'Flame of the West', the Sword of Aragorn? Not really.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 8, 2019)

_(not really? 🤨)_
Guess 2: Are you Narsil 'Red-and-White-Flame', the Sword of Elendil, later to be re-forged as Andúril?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 10, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not!
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors? No and no.
13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep? Not really. 
14. Did you have two different names during you existence? In my current state, no.
15. Were you carried by a man? Yes.
Guess 1: Are you Andúril 'Flame of the West', the Sword of Aragorn? Not really.
Guess 2: Are you Narsil 'Red-and-White-Flame', the Sword of Elendil, later to be re-forged as Andúril? You are so close to being right and in a way you are but I was thinking of something with a bit more words... (is this a hint?)


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 10, 2019)

Guess 3: Is it the Sword that was Broken?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 11, 2019)

1. Are you portable? Yes.
2. Are you a manufactured object? Yes.
3. Would you normally be seen with an elf? At the very first, yes, to start with, no, later, yes, at the very end, no.
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Certainly not!
5. Are you a weapon? Yes.
6. Were you manufactured in First Age? Yes I was.
7. Are you Gurthang? No.
8. Do you play a part in later ages, like perhaps in the Third Age? Yes I do.
9. Do you belong to the sword / knife family of weapons? Yes.
10. Were you carried by a dwarf? No way!
11. Are your owners in the Third Age two consecutive Hobbits (and, for a short time, a third)? No, and if your thinking of Sting then also no.
12. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain "wizard" who changed colors? No and no.
13. Was your owner in the Third Age a certain scruffy-looking northern ranger whom Barliman Butterbur thought not to be the best company for four Hobbits to keep? Not really. 
14. Did you have two different names during you existence? In my current state, no.
15. Were you carried by a man? Yes.
Guess 1: Are you Andúril 'Flame of the West', the Sword of Aragorn? Not really.
Guess 2: Are you Narsil 'Red-and-White-Flame', the Sword of Elendil, later to be re-forged as Andúril? You are so close to being right and in a way you are but I was thinking of something with a bit more words... (is this a hint?)
Guess 3: Is it the Sword that was Broken? Yes finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🙂  🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂 

Your go, Starbrow!


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 11, 2019)

Nag, nag: forgot the dashes! "the Sword-that-was-broken".
nag, nag, nagnagnagnag ...
😜


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 12, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 13, 2019)

1. Are you in Eriador?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2019)

2. Are you inhabited?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 13, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 14, 2019)

3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask)


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 14, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2019)

4. Are you west of the Brandywine River?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes
4. Are you west of the Brandywine River? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 16, 2019)

5. Are you in the Shire?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes
4. Are you west of the Brandywine River? yes
5. Are you in the Shire? no


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 17, 2019)

6. Are you in Breeland?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 17, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> 6. Are you in Breeland?


_Breeland is *east* of the Brandywine River, ArwenStar._ 🤫


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 17, 2019)

Olorgando is correct, so I won't count the question.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2019)

6. Are you west of the Shire?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes
4. Are you west of the Brandywine River? yes
5. Are you in the Shire? no
6. Are you west of the Shire? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2019)

7. Are you inhabited by Elves?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 19, 2019)

Where did everyone else go?

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes
4. Are you west of the Brandywine River? yes
5. Are you in the Shire? no
6. Are you west of the Shire? yes
7. Are you inhabited by Elves? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 19, 2019)

8. Does Cirdan live there?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 19, 2019)

I am a place. What am I?

1. Are you in Eriador? yes
2. Are you inhabited? yes
3. are you man made? (this includes made by elves/hobbits but not dwarves. dont ask) yes
4. Are you west of the Brandywine River? yes
5. Are you in the Shire? no
6. Are you west of the Shire? yes
7. Are you inhabited by Elves? yes
8. Does Cirdan live there? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 19, 2019)

Guess 1: Are you (one of) the Grey Havens?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 20, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Breeland is *east* of the Brandywine River, ArwenStar. 🤫


Oops...


Starbrow said:


> Where did everyone else go?


Sorry...
I haven’t been on ttf for a while

And I think Olorgando is correct (not sure)


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 20, 2019)

Guess 1: Are you (one of) the Grey Havens?

Yes, it is the Grey Havens.

Your turn, Olorgando.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 20, 2019)

I am a place.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 21, 2019)

1. Are you in Eriador?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 22, 2019)

2. Are you in/near Mordor?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 22, 2019)

3. Are you in/near gondor??????????????????????


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 22, 2019)

4. Are you in Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 23, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2019)

5. Are you a place primarily associated with men?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 24, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes
5. Are you a place primarily associated with men? No


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2019)

6. Were you a secret location, or at least meant to be?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 25, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes
5. Are you a place primarily associated with men? No
6. Were you a secret location, or at least meant to be? No


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2019)

7. Are you west of the Sirion?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 1, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes
5. Are you a place primarily associated with men? No
6. Were you a secret location, or at least meant to be? No
7. Are you west of the Sirion? Yes, I am west *and* east of the Sirion


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 2, 2019)

Probably v. stupid guess but
8. Are you part of or the whole iron mountains??? (Not very good phrasing)


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

_Argh! I keep getting the Iron Mountains and the Iron Hills of Dain Ironfoot in TH mixed up. Good thing, having lexicons ..._

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes
5. Are you a place primarily associated with men? No
6. Were you a secret location, or at least meant to be? No
7. Are you west of the Sirion? Yes, I am west and east of the Sirion
8. Are you part of or the whole iron mountains? No


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 3, 2019)

9. Are you a forest?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Eriador? No
2. Are you in/near Mordor? No
3. Are you in/near Gondor? No
4. Are you in Beleriand? Yes
5. Are you a place primarily associated with men? No
6. Were you a secret location, or at least meant to be? No
7. Are you west of the Sirion? Yes, I am west and east of the Sirion
8. Are you part of or the whole iron mountains? No
9. Are you a forest? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 3, 2019)

Guess 1. Are you Nan-Tathren?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 4, 2019)

👏👏👏🙂

Bingo, Starbrow, one of five names that it was known by. The forest was the giveaway, I'm assuming.
Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah, ArwenStar's question really narrowed it down.

I'm a character.


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 6, 2019)

1. Are you an elf?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 7, 2019)

2. Are you evil?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 8, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> 1. Are you an elf?


_ArwenStar, dear, this is more about whittling away possibilities, tightening the circle around the "prey", kind of the "Sherlock-Holmes-method".
To exaggerate, we could use up all 21 questions by asking directly "are you Galadriel / Gandalf / Elrond / Frodo / etc.?"  
I'll give you an example of a "predecessor" (or "prequel") question which bears on the possibility of being and Elf:_

3. Are you mortal?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes

And to ArwenStar, "Are you an elf?" is a question I would have asked.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 11, 2019)

4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 12, 2019)

5. Are you a Hobbit?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 13, 2019)

6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 14, 2019)

7. Are you part of the Fellowship?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 16, 2019)

8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes, not that it really narrows things down. Those family trees are pretty extensive.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 17, 2019)

_They are extensive, but question 6 does eliminate lots of ancestors._ 🤔

9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 18, 2019)

10. Are you male? _(Should have come far earlier, this question!)_


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2019)

11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 20, 2019)

12. Are you older than Pippin?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 21, 2019)

13. Were you once a Thain?


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 21, 2019)

Hooray! I am finally getting a chance to be on ttf. Also I have no questions! 🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂 🙂🙂


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes
13. Were you once a Thain? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 22, 2019)

14. Are you of the generation of Pippin's father, Thain Paladin II?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes
13. Were you once a Thain? no 
14. Are you of the generation of Pippin's father, Thain Paladin II? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 23, 2019)

15. Are you of Pippin's generation?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes
13. Were you once a Thain? no 
14. Are you of the generation of Pippin's father, Thain Paladin II? no
15. Are you of Pippin's generation? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 24, 2019)

16. Are you descended from Isembard, younger brother of Pippin's great-grandfather Hildigrim?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes
13. Were you once a Thain? no 
14. Are you of the generation of Pippin's father, Thain Paladin II? no
15. Are you of Pippin's generation? yes
16. Are you descended from Isembard, younger brother of Pippin's great-grandfather Hildigrim? no


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 25, 2019)

Guess 1: Are you Ferdibrand, born 1383 SR, son of Ferdinand, son of Sigismond, son of Hildibrand, eighth child of Gerontius, The Old Took?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm a character.

1. Are you an elf? no
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you mortal? yes
4. Are you Human, meaning Big Folk? no
5. Are you a Hobbit? yes
6. Are you alive during the War of The Ring (3018-19 TA, 1418-19 HR)? yes
7. Are you part of the Fellowship? no
8. Are you related to any of the four Hobbits of the Fellowship (Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin)? yes
9. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks or Tooks? yes
10. Are you male? yes
11. Are you counted as belonging to the Brandybucks? no
12. Are you older than Pippin? yes
13. Were you once a Thain? no 
14. Are you of the generation of Pippin's father, Thain Paladin II? no
15. Are you of Pippin's generation? yes
16. Are you descended from Isembard, younger brother of Pippin's great-grandfather Hildigrim? no

Guess 1: Are you Ferdibrand, born 1383 SR, son of Ferdinand, son of Sigismond, son of Hildibrand, eighth child of Gerontius, The Old Took?

I want to clarify my answer to Question 9. My answer yes means that he is in the Took family tree, not that his last name is necessarily Took.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 26, 2019)

Guess 2: Are you Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 27, 2019)

I am a place.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 28, 2019)

Are you in Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 29, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 1, 2019)

2. Are you west of the Anduin?

PS. Tolkien names should be added to the spell checker library.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 2, 2019)

_Spellcheck: oh yes, I do it all the time, adding JRRT names here to my (German-language spellchecking) MS Edge. 😄
OH. You mean that "Andean" that showed up in the e-mail notifying me of your post - before you corrected the dummy? 🤣_

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 2, 2019)

3. Are you north of the Greyflood?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 3, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 3, 2019)

4. Are you in the Shire?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 4, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 4, 2019)

5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 5, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 5, 2019)

6. Are you a river?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 6, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)
6. Are you a river? No


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2019)

7. Are you on the western border of the Shire?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 6, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)
6. Are you a river? No
7. Are you on the western border of the Shire? No


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2019)

8. Are you on the norther border of the Shire?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 7, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)
6. Are you a river? No
7. Are you on the western border of the Shire? No
8. Are you on the northern border of the Shire? No


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 8, 2019)

9. Are you on the eastern border of the Shire?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)
6. Are you a river? No
7. Are you on the western border of the Shire? No
8. Are you on the northern border of the Shire? No
9. Are you on the eastern border of the Shire? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 9, 2019)

10. Are you a forest?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 10, 2019)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
3. Are you north of the Greyflood? Yes
4. Are you in the Shire? On the border
5. Are you a man (or hobbit)-made place? No (to both)
6. Are you a river? No
7. Are you on the western border of the Shire? No
8. Are you on the northern border of the Shire? No
9. Are you on the eastern border of the Shire? Yes
10. Are you a forest? No


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

_Perhaps time for a hint.
I am mentioned in both Foster and Tyler, but I am never mentioned in the LoTR text.
Foster's page references would lead you to the map of the Shire located (in both my mid-1980s paperback and my 2002 hardcover) to the end of the 1966 prologue, just before the first actual chapter "A Long-expected Party" starts. I am one of those "excessive details" on all Middle-earth maps wich are never mentioned in any text ..._



Olorgando said:


> I am a place.
> 
> 1. Are you in Beleriand? No
> 2. Are you west of the Anduin? Yes
> ...


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, I was going to guess The Hedge, but if it's something that's not mentioned in LOTR then I'm out of luck.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

_I stole this one from one of the "parent" threads in Council of Elrond by another member there. Look at the map I mentioned carefully. Think of what is the "natural" eastern border of the Shire (and never mind those screwball Brandybucks). It is not even that small ..._


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2019)

Guess: Is it Girdley Island?


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 15, 2019)

_Correct. The poser of the question back then on CoE let us run around like headless chickens until past the 15th question before dropping more and more specific hints (I think "*in* the Brandywine!" was something like the clincher)._

Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 16, 2019)

I am a person.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 17, 2019)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 17, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 18, 2019)

2. Are you an Elf?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 18, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 19, 2019)

3. Are you male?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 19, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 19, 2019)

4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 20, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 20, 2019)

5. Do you survive past the First Age?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 21, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 22, 2019)

6. Are you a Noldo?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 22, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 23, 2019)

7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 23, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 23, 2019)

8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 26, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 27, 2019)

9. Are you a Fëanorian?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 27, 2019)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no
9. Are you a Fëanorian? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 28, 2019)

10. Are you one of the seven sons of Fëanor?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I've been on vacation.

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no
9. Are you a Fëanorian? yes
10. Are you one of the seven sons of Fëanor? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 31, 2019)

_No problem, vacations are necessary, very much so._

11. Are you still alive after the Fëanorian assault on Dior Eluchíl in Doriath in about 509 First Age?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no
9. Are you a Fëanorian? yes
10. Are you one of the seven sons of Fëanor? yes
11. Are you still alive after the Fëanorian assault on Dior Eluchíl in Doriath in about 509 First Age? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 2, 2020)

12. Are you still alive after the later Fëanorian assault on the Havens of Sirion, with Elwing escaping with the Lúthien / Beren Silmaril?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 2, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no
9. Are you a Fëanorian? yes
10. Are you one of the seven sons of Fëanor? yes
11. Are you still alive after the Fëanorian assault on Dior Eluchíl in Doriath in about 509 First Age? yes
12. Are you still alive after the later Fëanorian assault on the Havens of Sirion, with Elwing escaping with the Lúthien / Beren Silmaril? no


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 3, 2020)

Guess 1: Are you Amrod?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you an Elf? yes
3. Are you male? yes
4. Are you mentioned in the Silmarillion? yes
5. Do you survive past the First Age? no
6. Are you a Noldo? yes
7. Do you return to Middle-earth from Valinor during the Fëanorian rebellion? yes
8. Do you die before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears in 470 First Age?no
9. Are you a Fëanorian? yes
10. Are you one of the seven sons of Fëanor? yes
11. Are you still alive after the Fëanorian assault on Dior Eluchíl in Doriath in about 509 First Age? yes
12. Are you still alive after the later Fëanorian assault on the Havens of Sirion, with Elwing escaping with the Lúthien / Beren Silmaril? no

Guess 1: Are you Amrod? nope


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 4, 2020)

Guess 2: Then you are Amras.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2020)

You are correct, Olorgando. 

Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2020)

I am an object.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 6, 2020)

1. Are you a weapon?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 7, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 7, 2020)

2. Are you bigger than a hobbit?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 8, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 8, 2020)

3. Are you made primarily of wood?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 9, 2020)

4. Are you made primarily out of stone?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 11, 2020)

5. Are you a building?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 15, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 15, 2020)

6. Are you decorative?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2020)

7. Are you a natural feature?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 17, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 17, 2020)

8. Are you for protection?


----------



## StarGift (Jan 17, 2020)

I have gone with
Were you made in the first age?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 18, 2020)

_Welcome to the thread, StarGift!  But I must dampen your enthusiasm just a tad:
Please only one question per post; please no new questions until the challenger has replied, or another member has also posted a question.
And in total, if there are three or four unanswered questions to be seen in the thread, please refrain from another one until the challenger has had a chance to answer.
(I was absent for very non-trivial reasons last week, and have seen up to nine unanswered questions in threads on another site that I "stole" this game from - not fun.)
As I have now answered Starbrow's question 8, you might want to reconsider the question you want to post - so have a go at it._

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No


----------



## StarGift (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry Olorgando I only edited my last post instead of posting a new one, so that's where the Q I decided on is. Should have made that clear.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

_Awks. OK, thing is, when I edit any of my posts, it is to correct a spelling mistake due to a word missing a letter also being in dictionaries. I basically hope no one notices …_ 

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 22, 2020)

10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 22, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2020)

Are you in The Shire?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 24, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No
11. Are you in The Shire? Yes


----------



## StarGift (Jan 25, 2020)

Are you a bridge?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 25, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No
11. Are you in The Shire? Yes
12. Are you a bridge? No


----------



## StarGift (Jan 26, 2020)

Are you inside a house/Hobbit hole?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 26, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No
11. Are you in The Shire? Yes
12. Are you a bridge? No
13. Are you inside a house/Hobbit hole? No, I'm outside


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 26, 2020)

Are you by water?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 27, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No
11. Are you in The Shire? Yes
12. Are you a bridge? No
13. Are you inside a house/Hobbit hole? No, I'm outside
14. Are you by water? "Perhaps a mile away" says one source


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you in Buckland?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 28, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you bigger than a hobbit? Yes
3. Are you made primarily of wood? No
4. Are you made primarily out of stone? Yes
5. Are you a building? No
6. Are you decorative? Possibly, but that's not my main function
7. Are you a natural feature? No
8. Are you for protection? No
9. Were you made in the first age? No
10. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No
11. Are you in The Shire? Yes
12. Are you a bridge? No
13. Are you inside a house/Hobbit hole? No, I'm outside
14. Are you by water? "Perhaps a mile away" says one source
15. Are you in Buckland? No

Hint: I am something of a (relatively small) monument, with an added practical aspect - or perhaps rather the other way around


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't think this is it, but it's all I can think of.
1st guess - 3-Farthing Stone


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 30, 2020)

👏👏👏👏👏

Bingo, Starbrow!

Your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2020)

I am a place.


----------



## StarGift (Jan 31, 2020)

Are you in Middle Earth


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 31, 2020)

2. Are you inhabited?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no


----------



## grendel (Feb 2, 2020)

Are you mentioned in The Hobbit?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 3, 2020)

4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 3, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 4, 2020)

5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 4, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 5, 2020)

6. Are you south or Isengard?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 5, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no


----------



## grendel (Feb 5, 2020)

The Dead Marshes?


----------



## StarGift (Feb 6, 2020)

I believe that would be considered south of Isengard but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2020)

grendel said:


> The Dead Marshes?


That would then be the first of three guesses.


StarGift said:


> I believe that would be considered south of Isengard but correct me if I'm wrong


Not south by much, but as per Fonstad's "Atlas", yes.

7. Are you east of the Anduin River?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 6, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 7, 2020)

8. Are you *in* the Anduin River?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 8, 2020)

9. Are you north of Lothlórien?


----------



## grendel (Feb 8, 2020)

StarGift said:


> I believe that would be considered south of Isengard but correct me if I'm wrong


I thought it was close, and I am without access to any maps here at the moment, but I thought it was worth a shot. Oh well.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 8, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 9, 2020)

10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 9, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 10, 2020)

11. Are you a mountain pass?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 12, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no
11. Are you a mountain pass? no

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong


----------



## StarGift (Feb 13, 2020)

Guess 2.Are you Dol Guldor or however you spell that?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 13, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no
11. Are you a mountain pass? no

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong
Guess 2.Are you Dol Guldor or however you spell that? nope, wrong side of the river


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 18, 2020)

12. Are you a lake?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 18, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no
11. Are you a mountain pass? no
12. Are you a lake? yes

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong
Guess 2.Are you Dol Guldor or however you spell that? nope, wrong side of the river


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 19, 2020)

13. Are you one of the most revered places for the Dwarves, especially Durin's Folk?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 19, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no
11. Are you a mountain pass? no
12. Are you a lake? yes
13. Are you one of the most revered places for the Dwarves, especially Durin's Folk? yes

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong
Guess 2.Are you Dol Guldor or however you spell that? nope, wrong side of the river


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 20, 2020)

Guess 3: Are you the Mirrormere before the east-gate of Moria, known to the Dwarves as Kheled-zâram?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 20, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Middle Earth? yes
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? no
4. Were you west of the Blue Mountains? no
5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
6. Are you south of Isengard? no
7. Are you east of the Anduin River? no
8. Are you _in_ the Anduin River? no
9. Are you north of Lothlórien? yes
10. Are you north of the High Pass that leads across the Misty Mountains from Rivendell? no
11. Are you a mountain pass? no
12. Are you a lake? yes
13. Are you one of the most revered places for the Dwarves, especially Durin's Folk? yes

Guess 1 - The Dead Marshes? wrong
Guess 2.Are you Dol Guldor or however you spell that? nope, wrong side of the river
Guess 3: Are you the Mirrormere before the east-gate of Moria, known to the Dwarves as Kheled-zâram? Very good. You got both the names of the place.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 21, 2020)

I am a place.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 21, 2020)

1. Are you in Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 22, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 22, 2020)

2. Are you in Eriador?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 23, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you in Eriador? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 23, 2020)

3. Are you west of the Greenway?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 24, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you in Eriador? Yes
3. Are you west of the Greenway? possibly, but I can't rule out maps being imprecise here


----------



## grendel (Feb 24, 2020)

Are you bigger than a breadbox? No wait, just kidding... Are you south of the Great Road (also known as the East-West Road)?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you in Eriador? Yes
3. Are you west of the Greenway? possibly, but I can't rule out maps being imprecise here
4. Are you south of the Great Road (also known as the East-West Road)? No


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 27, 2020)

5. Are you part of Arnor?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 28, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you in Eriador? Yes
3. Are you west of the Greenway? possibly, but I can't rule out maps being imprecise here
4. Are you south of the Great Road (also known as the East-West Road)? No
5. Are you part of Arnor? Ye


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 28, 2020)

6. Were you a home for kings of Numenor?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 3, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you in Beleriand? No
2. Are you in Eriador? Yes
3. Are you west of the Greenway? possibly, but I can't rule out maps being imprecise here
4. Are you south of the Great Road (also known as the East-West Road)? No
5. Are you part of Arnor? Yes
6. Were you a home for kings of Numenor? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 3, 2020)

Guess 1: Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 4, 2020)

_I just realized that, had I been nitpicky, my answer to question 5 "*of* Númenor" should have been no. "*From* Númenor", yes, of, no … _

Correct, Starbrow, your turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for not being nitpicky.

I am an object.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 5, 2020)

1. Are you portable?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 5, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 6, 2020)

2. Are you an article of clothing?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no


----------



## grendel (Mar 9, 2020)

Are you a weapon?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 10, 2020)

4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 10, 2020)

5. Are you in LoTR?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 11, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 12, 2020)

6. Were you used by Hobbits?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 12, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? no


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 13, 2020)

7. Were you used by Istari?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? no
7. Were you used by Istari? sometimes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 13, 2020)

8. Were you used by Gandalf?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? no
7. Were you used by Istari? sometimes
8. Were you used by Gandalf? no


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 14, 2020)

9. Were you used by Radagast?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? once
7. Were you used by Istari? sometimes
8. Were you used by Gandalf? no
9. Were you used by Radagast? no

Please note that I changed the answer to 6.


----------



## grendel (Mar 16, 2020)

Are you a palantir?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 17, 2020)

11. Did your use by Hobbits involve a spider?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? once
7. Were you used by Istari? sometimes
8. Were you used by Gandalf? no
9. Were you used by Radagast? no
10. Are you a palantir? yes
11. Did your use by Hobbits involve a spider? no


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 18, 2020)

12. Were you used as you were meant to be by Saruman, but as a weapon by Gríma Wormtongue?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 18, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? yes
2. Are you an article of clothing? no
3. Are you a weapon? no, not normally
4. Were you once used as a weapon, nevertheless? yes
5. Are you in LoTR? yes
6. Were you used by Hobbits? once
7. Were you used by Istari? sometimes
8. Were you used by Gandalf? no
9. Were you used by Radagast? no
10. Are you a palantir? yes
11. Did your use by Hobbits involve a spider? no
12. Were you used as you were meant to be by Saruman, but as a weapon by Gríma Wormtongue? yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 19, 2020)

_13. … ah, no, I'll skip the question(s) about Pippin and Aragorn … _

Guess 1: Are you the Orthanc Palantir?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 19, 2020)

Guess 1: Are you the Orthanc Palantir?
Yes, you are correct. 👏👏👏👏

Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 20, 2020)

I am an object.


----------



## grendel (Mar 20, 2020)

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2020)

2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 20, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 21, 2020)

3. Are you edible?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 22, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No


----------



## grendel (Mar 22, 2020)

4. Are you a weapon?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2020)

5. Are you used primarily by elves?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 22, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2020)

6. Are you a piece of clothing?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 24, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No


----------



## grendel (Mar 24, 2020)

7. Are you jewelry?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you made out of metal?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 25, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 25, 2020)

9. Are you used primarily by dwarves?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 26, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2020)

10. Are you used primarily by a human?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 27, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)


----------



## grendel (Mar 27, 2020)

Okay, let's cut to the chase... 11. Are you a ring?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 28, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 28, 2020)

12. Are you used primarily by hobbits?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 29, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2020)

13. Do you have a practical use?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 30, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Guess 1 Are you a pocket watch?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 31, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes

Guess 1: Are you a pocket watch? No _(I actually only recall one such anachronism in M-e: Bilbo's mantlepiece *clock* under which Thorin placed his contract with Bilbo ...)_

Hint: to combine questions 10 and 12: I am used by more Hobbits than Big Folk


----------



## grendel (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn't really consider it jewelry, but I'm running out of ideas...

14. Are you a weed-pipe?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 1, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes
14. Are you a weed-pipe? No

Guess 1: Are you a pocket watch? No _(I actually only recall one such anachronism in M-e: Bilbo's mantlepiece *clock* under which Thorin placed his contract with Bilbo ...)_

Hint 2: as a practical piece of jewelry I'm usually worn, so used in that sense.
Hint 1: to combine questions 10 and 12: I am used by more Hobbits than Big Folk


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 4, 2020)

15. Are you used to improve your sight?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 5, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes
14. Are you a weed-pipe? No
15. Are you used to improve your sight? No

Guess 1: Are you a pocket watch? No _(I actually only recall one such anachronism in M-e: Bilbo's mantlepiece *clock* under which Thorin placed his contract with Bilbo ...)_

Hint 2: as a practical piece of jewelry I'm usually worn, so used in that sense.
Hint 1: to combine questions 10 and 12: I am used by more Hobbits than Big Folk


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm totally stuck. I would guess cufflinks, but I'm pretty sure they're not in LOTR.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 6, 2020)

Cufflinks is getting pretty close. Like cufflinks, I'm a piece of jewelry (or ornament) with a practical purpose for a specific article of clothnig that all of the Fellowship have.

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes
14. Are you a weed-pipe? No
15. Are you used to improve your sight? No

Guess 1: Are you a pocket watch? No _(I actually only recall one such anachronism in M-e: Bilbo's mantlepiece *clock* under which Thorin placed his contract with Bilbo ...)_

Hint 3: Cufflinks is getting pretty close. Like cufflinks, I'm a piece of jewelry (or ornament) with a practical purpose for a specific article of clothing that all of the Fellowship have.
Hint 2: as a practical piece of jewelry I'm usually worn, so used in that sense.
Hint 1: to combine questions 10 and 12: I am used by more Hobbits than Big Folk


----------



## grendel (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, in for a penny, in for a pound, as the Brits like to say...

Guess 2: Are you the leaf-brooch used to close the cloaks of Lorien?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 7, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable by one person (or halfling)? Yes
2. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Yes
3. Are you edible? No
4. Are you a weapon? No
5. Are you used primarily by elves? No
6. Are you a piece of clothing? No
7. Are you jewelry? Yes
8. Are you made out of metal? Yes, most likely (and mainly)
9. Are you used primarily by dwarves? No
10. Are you used primarily by a human? No (in the sense of Big Folk)
11. Are you a ring? No
12. Are you used primarily by hobbits? Yes
13. Do you have a practical use? Yes
14. Are you a weed-pipe? No
15. Are you used to improve your sight? No

Guess 1: Are you a pocket watch? No _(I actually only recall one such anachronism in M-e: Bilbo's mantlepiece *clock* under which Thorin placed his contract with Bilbo ...)_
Guess 2: Are you the leaf-brooch used to close the cloaks of Lórien?

Yes, _one_ of them - as Sam might put it "the famousest" of them, in being explicitly written about ...

Hint 3: Cufflinks is getting pretty close. Like cufflinks, I'm a piece of jewelry (or ornament) with a practical purpose for a specific article of clothing that all of the Fellowship have.
Hint 2: as a practical piece of jewelry I'm usually worn, so used in that sense.
Hint 1: to combine questions 10 and 12: I am used by more Hobbits than Big Folk


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 7, 2020)

Guess 3: Are you Frodo's leaf brooch from Lorien?


----------



## grendel (Apr 7, 2020)

"Famousest" can be subjective, but I'll bite...

16. Are you Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as he and Merry were being carried to Isengard by the Orcs, as a clue for Aragorn?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 8, 2020)

Bingo, grendel, that's the one!

👏👏👏

Your turn.


----------



## grendel (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh my, I wasn't counting on that! Half a moment...


----------



## grendel (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, this is my first try at this; I will do my best to be accurate in my responses.

I am a place.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## grendel (Apr 10, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 11, 2020)

2. Were you in Beleriand?


----------



## grendel (Apr 11, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 11, 2020)

3. Are you in Eriador?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 12, 2020)

4. Did you exist in the Second Age?


----------



## grendel (Apr 12, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 13, 2020)

5. Are you in Númenor?


----------



## grendel (Apr 13, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 13, 2020)

6. Are you in Rhovanion?


----------



## grendel (Apr 14, 2020)

I am a place.

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 14, 2020)

7. Are you in Mordor?


----------



## grendel (Apr 16, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 16, 2020)

8. Are you in Middle-earth?


----------



## grendel (Apr 17, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 17, 2020)

9. Are you east of the Anduin River?


----------



## grendel (Apr 18, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Andean River? Yes...


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 18, 2020)

10. Are you south of Mirkwood?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 18, 2020)

11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings?


----------



## grendel (Apr 19, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Anduin River? Yes...
10. Are you south of Mirkwood? Yes
11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of LotR but in the appendices, yes (kinda another hint, but it wasn't a simple yes/no)


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 19, 2020)

12. Are you north of Mordor?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 20, 2020)

13. Do Frodo, Sam and Gollum pass through you, or what you've become at the end of the Third Age?


----------



## grendel (Apr 21, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Anduin River? Yes...
10. Are you south of Mirkwood? Yes
11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of LotR but in the appendices, yes (kinda another hint, but it wasn't a simple yes/no)
12. Are you north of Mordor? No
13. Do Frodo, Sam and Gollum pass through you, or what you've become at the end of the Third Age? No


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 21, 2020)

14. Are you west of Mordor?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2020)

15. Is the event in your hint a battle?


----------



## grendel (Apr 22, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Anduin River? Yes...
10. Are you south of Mirkwood? Yes
11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of LotR but in the appendices, yes (kinda another hint, but it wasn't a simple yes/no)
12. Are you north of Mordor? No
13. Do Frodo, Sam and Gollum pass through you, or what you've become at the end of the Third Age? No
14. Are you west of Mordor? Here is where it gets a bit tricky; I would say west and south
15. Is the event in your hint a battle? No, actually (another hint) it is the surprising lack of a battle.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2020)

16. Are you a place connected to Sauron?


----------



## grendel (Apr 23, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Anduin River? Yes...
10. Are you south of Mirkwood? Yes
11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of LotR but in the appendices, yes (kinda another hint, but it wasn't a simple yes/no)
12. Are you north of Mordor? No
13. Do Frodo, Sam and Gollum pass through you, or what you've become at the end of the Third Age? No
14. Are you west of Mordor? Here is where it gets a bit tricky; I would say west and south
15. Is the event in your hint a battle? No, actually (another hint) it is the surprising lack of a battle.
16. Are you a place connected to Sauron? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 23, 2020)

Guess 1 - The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar.


----------



## grendel (Apr 25, 2020)

1. Are you inhabited? No (in terms of permanent settlement)
2. Were you in Beleriand? No
3. Are you in Eriador? No
4. Did you exist in the Second Age? Yes
5. Are you in Númenor? No
6. Are you in Rhovanion? No
7. Are you in Mordor? No
8. Are you in Middle-Earth? Yes

At this point I will drop a hint... the place I have in mind does not (as far as I can tell) have an official Name. It is identified by an event that happened here.

9. Are you east of the Anduin River? Yes...
10. Are you south of Mirkwood? Yes
11. Is the event mentioned in The Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of LotR but in the appendices, yes (kinda another hint, but it wasn't a simple yes/no)
12. Are you north of Mordor? No
13. Do Frodo, Sam and Gollum pass through you, or what you've become at the end of the Third Age? No
14. Are you west of Mordor? Here is where it gets a bit tricky; I would say west and south
15. Is the event in your hint a battle? No, actually (another hint) it is the surprising lack of a battle.
16. Are you a place connected to Sauron? Yes

Guess 1 - The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar.

Yes! You got it! It commemorates the spot where Ar-Pharazon landed in M-E and called on Sauron to surrender himself. "And Sauron came..."
I was always fascinated by this passage and thought it got way too little press... although as we find out, Sauron had an ulterior motive for "giving up".

Well done, Starbrow; your move.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2020)

I am a character.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 26, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 26, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 27, 2020)

2. Are you of the Ainur?


----------



## grendel (Apr 27, 2020)

3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!)


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 27, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 28, 2020)

4. Are you a Maia?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 28, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 29, 2020)

5. Are you a Vala?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes


----------



## grendel (Apr 30, 2020)

6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 30, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2020)

7. Are you evil?


----------



## Starbrow (May 2, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no


----------



## grendel (May 3, 2020)

Not sure how to narrow it down any further, so I might as well throw out a guess..

Guess 1: Are you Aulë?


----------



## Starbrow (May 3, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 4, 2020)

_*mumblegrumble*_

8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"?


----------



## Starbrow (May 4, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no
8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"? yes, he has a spouse

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 6, 2020)

9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves?


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no
8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"? yes, he has a spouse
9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves? no, see Guess 1

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


----------



## grendel (May 7, 2020)

10. Are you a mighty hunter?


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no
8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"? yes, he has a spouse
9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves? no, see Guess 1
10. Are you a mighty hunter? yes

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 8, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> 9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves? no, see Guess 1
> Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


_Owowowowowowow! And I thought I was being clever. Very bad day!!! 🤯_

Next try.
11. Were you originally the owner of a hound named Huan?


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no
8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"? yes, he has a spouse
9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves? no, see Guess 1
10. Are you a mighty hunter? yes
11. Were you originally the owner of a hound named Huan? yes

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no


----------



## grendel (May 9, 2020)

Guess 2: Are you Oromë?


----------



## Starbrow (May 9, 2020)

I am a character.
1. Are you mortal? no
2. Are you of the Ainur? yes
3. Do you appear in LotR? (the books, NOT the movies!) no
4. Are you a Maia? no
5. Are you a Vala? yes
6. Once descended into Arda, do you identify as a female form? no
7. Are you evil? no
8. Are you, in Valinorean terms, "married"? yes, he has a spouse
9. Did you "invent" the Dwarves? no, see Guess 1
10. Are you a mighty hunter? yes
11. Were you originally the owner of a hound named Huan? yes

Guess 1: Are you Aulë? no
Guess 2: Are you Oromë? yes

Congratulations, Grendel. Your turn.


----------



## grendel (May 10, 2020)

I am an object.


----------



## Olorgando (May 11, 2020)

1. Are you portable?


----------



## grendel (May 11, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (May 11, 2020)

2. Are you made from organic material?


----------



## grendel (May 12, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2020)

3. Are you made of metal?


----------



## Olorgando (May 13, 2020)

4. Are you manufactured?


----------



## grendel (May 13, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.


----------



## Starbrow (May 13, 2020)

5. Are you a weapon?


----------



## grendel (May 14, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon?


----------



## Starbrow (May 14, 2020)

And the answer to #5 is .....?


----------



## grendel (May 15, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No

Now what the hell?... I would swear I typed that there the first time. Sorry!


----------



## Olorgando (May 15, 2020)

6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)?


----------



## Starbrow (May 16, 2020)

7. Are you jewelry?


----------



## grendel (May 16, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No


----------



## Olorgando (May 17, 2020)

8. Are you wearable?


----------



## grendel (May 17, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No


----------



## Starbrow (May 17, 2020)

9. Do you have anything to do with food?


----------



## Olorgando (May 18, 2020)

10. Are you the property of Hobbits?


----------



## grendel (May 18, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No


----------



## Starbrow (May 18, 2020)

11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings?


----------



## grendel (May 19, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.


----------



## Starbrow (May 19, 2020)

12. Are you the property of elves?


----------



## grendel (May 20, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.
12. Are you the property of elves? No


----------



## Starbrow (May 20, 2020)

13. Are you the property of dwarves?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## grendel (May 21, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.
12. Are you the property of elves? No
13. Are you the property of dwarves? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (May 21, 2020)

14. Are you a musical instrument?


----------



## Starbrow (May 21, 2020)

15. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit?


----------



## grendel (May 22, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.
12. Are you the property of elves? No
13. Are you the property of dwarves? Yes
14. Are you a musical instrument? No
15. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? Yes!


----------



## Starbrow (May 23, 2020)

16. Were you something kept secret?


----------



## grendel (May 24, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.
12. Are you the property of elves? No
13. Are you the property of dwarves? Yes
14. Are you a musical instrument? No
15. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? Yes!
16. Were you something kept secret? In a sense, yes. It was not revealed until the proper time.


----------



## Starbrow (May 25, 2020)

Guess 1: Are you the key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain?


----------



## grendel (May 25, 2020)

I am an object.

1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you made from organic material? No
3. Are you made of metal? Yes
4. Are you manufactured? Not sure what "manufactured" means to you here; in terms of being not a natural object and fabricated by a sentient being, yes.
5. Are you a weapon? No
6. Are you made of a precious metal (gold, silver, …)? Yes
7. Are you jewelry? No
8. Are you wearable? No
9. Do you have anything to do with food? No
10. Are you the property of Hobbits? No
11. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? Not in the body of the story; very briefly in the appendices.
12. Are you the property of elves? No
13. Are you the property of dwarves? Yes
14. Are you a musical instrument? No
15. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? Yes!
16. Were you something kept secret? In a sense, yes. It was not revealed until the proper time.

Guess 1: Are you the key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain?

Starbrow, yes! You got it on the first guess!


----------



## Starbrow (May 26, 2020)

I am a place.


----------



## Olorgando (May 27, 2020)

1. Are / were you inhabited?


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 27, 2020)

2, Are you above the sea in the third age?


----------



## Starbrow (May 27, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes


----------



## Olorgando (May 28, 2020)

3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (May 28, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 29, 2020)

4. Are you west of the Anduin River?


----------



## grendel (May 29, 2020)

5. Are you north of the White Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (May 30, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
4. Are you west of the Anduin River? no
5. Are you north of the White Mountains? no


----------



## grendel (May 30, 2020)

6. Are you a place mentioned in Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Olorgando (May 30, 2020)

7. Are you on or in the River Anduin?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 2, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Mist
y Mountains? no
4. Are you west of the Anduin River? no
5. Are you north of the White Mountains? no
6. Are you a place mentioned in Lord of the Rings? yes
7. Are you on or in the River Anduin? no


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> 14. Are you a musical instrument?


Kind of yes, the human instrument !


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

Sorry if I "broke the rules" in the post above.

I tried to read how this game works, but I didn't get it. Someone might need to guide me through this - or I need to read until I get it. But now I go Offline - do other things. Eat - Sleep.

I sometimes have a difficult time reading text from a computer screen... I'm easily distracted. I don't have printer - I would like to print more and read from paper.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 3, 2020)

8. Are you in Mordor?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

I think I got a hang of this game now!?

Guess 1: Are you Mt. Doom ?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 3, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> Sorry if I "broke the rules" in the post above.
> I tried to read how this game works, but I didn't get it.


Since I'm the one who imported this game here, I'll try to help you.
Currently, Starbrow is the one who poses the challenge, having solved the last one (so you definitely need to go to the latest page of it).
The others ask questions to narrow down who / what / where / etc. the challenger might be.
The best idea is to narrow down the possibilities as far as possible (with a maximum of 21 questions), before starting to guess (a maximum of 3 guesses) Sometimes it is possible to guess a *long* time before the 21st question; rarely, though.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

Guess 2: Are you Shelob's Lair ?

*note - correct me someone if I "play" the game incorrect. I just made two guesses in a row! Is it allowed?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 3, 2020)

Allowed, yes, but with only 8 of 21 questions asked, seriously sub-optimal to try a second of only three guesses. 😬


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 3, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
4. Are you west of the Anduin River? no
5. Are you north of the White Mountains? no
6. Are you a place mentioned in Lord of the Rings? yes
7. Are you on or in the River Anduin? no
8. Are you in Mordor? on the border

Guess 1: Are you Mt. Doom ? no
Guess 1a: Are you Shelob's Lair ? no. I won't count this as a second guess.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

9. Are you a city? - Am I allowed to ask you that?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> 9. Are you a city? - Am I allowed to ask you that?


_Yes, of course. _

10. Are you inhabited by Orcs?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> Guess 1: Are you Mt. Doom ? no
> Guess 1a: Are you Shelob's Lair ? no. I won't count this as a second guess.



OK, If I understand this correct - I still have the option of Guess 2 and Guess 3.

If you are on the border of Mordor, and I can guess twice - I'll say:

Guess 2: Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ?


Guess 3: Are you (the dead city of) Minas Morgul ?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Since I'm the one who imported this game here, I'll try to help you.



I think this is a good game btw! Good idea!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> OK, If I understand this correct - I still have the option of Guess 2 and Guess 3.
> ...
> Guess 2: Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ?
> Guess 3: Are you (the dead city of) Minas Morgul ?


Whoa! One "rule" (as far as I interpret it correctly from the site I "stole" the game from) is one question *or* guess per post!
And wait for an answer by the challenger or someone else's question / guess before you post again.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> one question *or* guess per post!
> And wait for an answer by the challenger or someone else's question / guess before you post again.


Good to make that clear!

I admit - it didn't feel right... so how do we proceed now ? 😄 Good to learn the hard way.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

I try again:

GUESS 2 : Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ?

View attachment 7136


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> I try again:
> GUESS 2 : Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ?


Yup. And now we wait for Starbrow's answer. Lives in the US, so at least 6 hours behind us here in Europe. 😴


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

In the meanwhile I have compiled every result up to now. Good to have compiled so players does not accidentally take one that has been used already, also it is alot of pages to skim through. Looks like this:

*1. PERSON by OLORGANDO*
Húrin of Emyn Arnen, founder of the House of the Stewards of Gondor and Steward to Minardil, 25th King (1621-34 TA)
*2. OBJECT by ARWENSTAR*
the Sword that was Broken
*3. PLACE by STARBROW*
Grey Havens
*4. PLACE by OLORGANDO*
Nan-Tathren
*5. CHARACTER by STARBROW*
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
*6. PLACE by OLORGANDO*
Girdley Island
*7. PERSON by STARBROW*
Amras
*8. OBJECT by OLORGANDO*
3-Farthing Stone
*9. PLACE by STARBROW*
the Mirrormere before the east-gate of Moria, known to the Dwarves as Kheled-zâram?
*10. PLACE by OLORGANDO*
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
*11. OBJECT by STARBROW*
the Orthanc Palantir
*12. OBJECT by STARBROW*
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as he and Merry were being carried to Isengard by the Orcs, as a clue for Aragorn
*13. PLACE by GRENDEL*
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
*14. CHARACTER by STARBROW*
Oromë
*15. OBJECT by GRENDEL*
the key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*16. PLACE by STARBROW*
? ? ?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2020)

Are you professionally involved in compiling statistics?  
I was, though not as the main job to do.
I also did some stuff privately starting with my first personal computers in the early 1990s, but that went downhill as far as my interest in it was concerned fairly rapidly (perhaps at some point in the 2000s).


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok. For me - no, not professionally involved. Maybe just naturally 😌


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 4, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
4. Are you west of the Anduin River? no
5. Are you north of the White Mountains? no
6. Are you a place mentioned in Lord of the Rings? yes
7. Are you on or in the River Anduin? no
8. Are you in Mordor? on the border
9. Are you a city? yes
10. Are you inhabited by Orcs? no



Guess 1: Are you Mt. Doom ? no
Guess 1a: Are you Shelob's Lair ? no. I won't count this as a second guess.
Guess 2: Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ? no


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 5, 2020)

_On the border of Mordor but not inhabited by Orcs seems to me to be an impossibility.
Perhaps your concept of "border" exceeds mine by a lot of miles … 😕_


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 5, 2020)

Well I'm going to spend my last guess then. 

Guess 3: Are you, The Dead City of Minas Morgul ?


----------



## grendel (Jun 5, 2020)

I must admit I'm running out of ideas.

And Tulukastaz, they're not _your_ guesses, it's 3 guesses total for everyone... so maybe don't toss them out like Mardi Gras beads...?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 5, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> Well I'm going to spend my last guess then.





grendel said:


> And Tulukastaz, they're not _your_ guesses, it's 3 guesses total for everyone...


Never thought of that 😳 ! Yes Tulukastaz, what grendel points out is right, maybe that wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 6, 2020)

Sorry for that - I did not realize it.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 6, 2020)

Starbrow?


----------



## grendel (Jun 6, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> Sorry for that - I did not realize it.


No worries, bro... we were all new at one time!


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 6, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are / were you inhabited? yes
2. Are you above the sea in the third age? yes
3. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? no
4. Are you west of the Anduin River? no
5. Are you north of the White Mountains? no
6. Are you a place mentioned in Lord of the Rings? yes
7. Are you on or in the River Anduin? no
8. Are you in Mordor? on the border
9. Are you a city? yes
10. Are you inhabited by Orcs? no



Guess 1: Are you Mt. Doom ? no
Guess 1a: Are you Shelob's Lair ? no. I won't count this as a second guess.
Guess 2: Are you (the orc-tower of) Cirith Ungol ? no
Guess 3: Are you, The Dead City of Minas Morgul ? close, but not the name I'm looking for


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 7, 2020)

Guess 3 "correction":
So you are Minas Ithil? Fortress of the Dúnedain, built by the Númenóreans in the Second Age. House of Isildur, defense against Mordor. Housed the Ithil-stone palantír, and a seedling of Nimloth - the First White Tree of Gondor.

Edit: This is a picture of Minas Ithil.


P.S. Beautiful !


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 7, 2020)

@Starbrow
@Olorgando
@grendel

IF you allow me the beginners luck and I am the one to ask the Question next ... then it will be in the category of: Person (individual / character). I should perhaps wait for someone to reply - but for the flow of the game, I write this reply now - because I will be working for a couple of days - and I might not have access / time to internet, so practically I will be offline for a day or two from 24 hour or so after I post this. So you have time to contemplate and come to a conclusion.

My question is: who am I?

I am a person.


HINT: my question is quite interesting and challenging.
NOTE: because it is challenging I will provide an additional hint to save you a question - Are you evil? No


In the meanwhile, I'll provide here a list of all the 10 participants up to this point (in order of appearance):

*Olorgando
thattolkienlady
Rivendell_librarian
Starbrow
Erestor Arcamen
ArwenStar
StarGift
grendel
Ealdwyn
Tulukastaz*

Here's the results so far:

Húrin of Emyn Arnen, founder of the House of the Stewards of Gondor and Steward to Minardil, 25th King (1621-34 TA)
the Sword that was Broken
Grey Havens
Nan-Tathren
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Amras
3-Farthing Stone
the Mirrormere before the east-gate of Moria, known to the Dwarves as Kheled-zâram?
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
the Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as he and Merry were being carried to Isengard by the Orcs, as a clue for Aragorn
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Oromë
the key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
Minas Ithil - Fortress of the Dúnedain, built by the Númenóreans in the Second Age. House of Isildur, defense against Mordor. Housed the Ithil-stone palantír, and a seedling of Nimloth - the First White Tree of Gondor.

P.S. Correct me if I'm wrong with something.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 7, 2020)

Tulukastaz, you are correct.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 8, 2020)

Excellent! Now my challenge will be hard and that's why I will provide extra hints right from the start.

I am (good) person (human).


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 8, 2020)

1. Did you live in the First Age?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 8, 2020)

I am (good) person (human). 
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.

Hint: I feel I must give away a hint already after the first question for this to be solvable. It is still interesting & hard enough even though I tell you that I was born in Third Age.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 8, 2020)

2. Are you male?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 8, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age. 
2. Are you male? Yes.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 8, 2020)

3. Are you of Númenórean descent?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 8, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.

NOTE: I've presented another hint.


----------



## grendel (Jun 8, 2020)

4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 8, 2020)

5. Were you a part of the military?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 9, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons. 
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.


----------



## grendel (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a little early for a guess, but I have a hunch...

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 9, 2020)

I suggest we get more clue first XD.
Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military?^^


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 9, 2020)

Are you an adult?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere. 
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 10, 2020)

Do you work for the Gondor central government?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2020)

9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 10, 2020)

10. Do you provide support to the military?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes. 
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2020)

11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 10, 2020)

12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 10, 2020)

13. Do you work in the House of Healing?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 10, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 10, 2020)

Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 10, 2020)

Are you mentioned only in the appendices?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 11, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## grendel (Jun 11, 2020)

16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 11, 2020)

17. Are you mentioned by name?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 12, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.
16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen? No. (N/A)
17. Are you mentioned by name? Yes.


Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.

HINT 1: Four questions left and two guesses. Ask me about something I did when I was old?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 13, 2020)

18. Are you mentioned in Book IV of LOTR?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 16, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.
16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen? No. (N/A)
17. Are you mentioned by name? Yes.
18. Are you mentioned in Book IV of LOTR? I can't remember - I doubt it - if I was, I was no notable or known character in LOTR. Not at all.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.

HINT 1: Three questions left and two guesses. Ask me about something I did when I was old?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 16, 2020)

19. Are you married?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2020)

Are you a Gondor citizen?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 17, 2020)

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.
16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen? No. (N/A)
17. Are you mentioned by name? Yes.
18. Are you mentioned in Book IV of LOTR? I can't remember - I doubt it - if I was, I was no notable or known character in LOTR. Not at all.
19. Are you married? Yes.
20. Are you a Gondor citizen? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.

HINT 1: one question left and two guesses. Ask me about something I did when I was old? 

HINT 2: After the War of the Ring I lived in Pen-arduin at the hills of Emyn Arnen


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 20, 2020)

This is now the third day, after the hint nr. 2 - so I am assuming it is hard. One question left and Two guesses...

I'll give you hint nr. 3 - Grendels guess was as close as you can get. Nobody seems to have heeded hint nr. 1 - ask what I did when I was old


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to the resolution.
But I'll just throw in a wild guess.

Guess 2: are you Beregond father of Bergil?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 20, 2020)

Wild guess indeed! Appreciated, but not correct... little less close than the first guess. There is still one question and one guess left. So ask the last question - and I recommend with a question that reveals something about what I did when I was old... 

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.
16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen? No. (N/A)
17. Are you mentioned by name? Yes.
18. Are you mentioned in Book IV of LOTR? I can't remember - I doubt it - if I was, I was no notable or known character in LOTR. Not at all.
19. Are you married? Yes.
20. Are you a Gondor citizen? Yes.

Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.
Guess 2: Are you Beregon father of Bergil? No.

HINT 1: Ask me about something I did when I was old?

HINT 2: After the War of the Ring I lived in Pen-arduin at the hills of Emyn Arnen 

HINT 3 - Grendels guess was as close as you can get.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 20, 2020)

21. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, or the Silmarrillion?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 21, 2020)

Wild guess indeed! Appreciated, but not correct... little less close than the first guess. There is still one question and one guess left. So ask the last question - and I recommend with a question that reveals something about what I did when I was old...

I am (good) person (human).
1. Did you live in the First Age? No. I was Born in Third Age.
2. Are you male? Yes.
3. Are you of Númenórean descent? Yes to unknown degree because of the Minas Tirith inhabitants that are partly descendants of the (lesser) Dúnedain and Northrons.
4. Were you a participant in the War of the Ring? No. My father was.
5. Were you a part of the military? No, because it is not attested anywhere.
6. Did/does(if survives) your father serve in the military? Yes.
7. Are you an adult? Yes.
8. Do you work for the Gondor central government? No.
9. Were you even born before the end of the War of the Ring (25 March 3019 TA)? Yes.
10. Do you provide support to the military? No.
11. Were you normally an inhabitant of Minas Tirith during the War of the Ring? Yes.
12. Were you in Minas Tirith during the Siege and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields? Yes.
13. Do you work in the House of Healing? No.
14. Has your father's military rank reached general or admiral? No.
15. Are you mentioned only in the appendices? No.
16. Were you involved with the House of the Stewards and Rath Dinen? No. (N/A)
17. Are you mentioned by name? Yes.
18. Are you mentioned in Book IV of LOTR? I can't remember - I doubt it - if I was, I was no notable or known character in LOTR. Not at all.
19. Are you married? Yes.
20. Are you a Gondor citizen? Yes.
21. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, or the Silmarrillion? No. My story does not reside in those ages.


Guess 1: Are you Bergil son of Beregond? No.
Guess 2: Are you Beregond father of Bergil? No.

HINT 1: Ask me about something I did when I was old?

HINT 2: After the War of the Ring I lived in Pen-arduin at the hills of Emyn Arnen

HINT 3 - Grendels guess was as close as you can get.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 24, 2020)

HINT 4 - I was a character in the story of the new shadow.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 25, 2020)

My understanding of the game rules is that the person, place, or object be from The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, or the Silmarrillion. Not everyone has HOME to refer to or know well enough to participate in this game. I know the answer because I finally Googled it, but that's kind of cheating. So I won't answer unless it's needed to move this game forward.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm very sorry about that - then we'll call this round a "test run". . . and I'll give the turn back to you, since you had it before me. I do not wish to start over with a new question - even if I was allowed. So Starbrow - in my opinion you can ask the new question, or if Grendel takes it because he had an early hunch and came the closest. . . but I have to respect the wild guess of Olorgando as well... so it's up to you, from my part, but maybe Olorgando can decide this? 

well the correct answer would have been (as you now know Starbrow): 
*Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin* (son of Beregond and brother of Bergil)


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 26, 2020)

Just checked back to my introduction, when I imported this game. I explicitly mentioned LoTR, TH and The Sil. Now the challenges in the other sites were not limited to these three, but if someone picked something from "Unfinished Tales" or the "History of Middle-earth", it should be mentioned. Which I, unfortunately, did *not* mention in my introductory post.
So, Starbrow, if your "Google cheat" did result in the solution, I'd say you can pose the next challenge. I'd like to keep this thread alive ...


----------



## rollinstoned (Jun 26, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> HINT 4 - I was a character in the story of the new shadow.


is it Saelon or Borlas ???


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 26, 2020)

rollinstoned said:


> is it Saelon or Borlas ???



It was Borlas. 



Olorgando said:


> Just checked back to my introduction, when I imported this game. I explicitly mentioned LoTR, TH and The Sil. Now the challenges in the other sites were not limited to these three, but if someone picked something from "Unfinished Tales" or the "History of Middle-earth", it should be mentioned. Which I, unfortunately, did *not* mention in my introductory post.
> So, Starbrow, if you "Google cheat" did result in the solution, I'd say you can pose the next challenge. I'd like to keep this thread alive ...



yeah, sorry for not reading closely. But now I know at least. I agree with what you say.


----------



## rollinstoned (Jun 26, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> It was Borlas.



I wish The New Shadow had been more fleshed out! that cliff-hanger though....


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 26, 2020)

rollinstoned said:


> I wish The New Shadow had been more fleshed out! that cliff-hanger though....



Yes, but I fear it would have been details about things we would not enjoy. Old Borlas was one of the (or THE) very last humans to remember the Evil of Third Age. The Shadow. He smelled the evil for what it was.

You are right what a cliff-hanger. . . But I doubt Berelach was alive, however I won't rule this out. . . it did all look very dark, and Borlas probably got sacrificed in a ritual or was killed before that because of resisting worshipping Herumor ? Maybe Berelach (if alive) would have been the "hero" of the story, and it would have been about him trying to stop Saelon... or then it would have just described how the "Dark Tree" grew stronger - taking out the harmony. . . like Tolkien said - he could have written a Thriller, but found it all to dark to motivate him writing. . . maybe the best version is the one with the cliff-hanger...


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 28, 2020)

I am a place.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Are you for military use?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 29, 2020)

2. Are you inhabited?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 29, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 30, 2020)

3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning west of the Great Sea separating that from Aman?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 1, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning west of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? yes, I am west of Aman


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 2, 2020)

_(I don't believe I posted that. Maybe I need to go to bed earlier._ 🥴😴)

3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning *east* of the Great Sea separating that from Aman?


----------



## grendel (Jul 2, 2020)

4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jul 3, 2020)

5. Are there any buildings?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 4, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
(And I can't believe I answered your first question the way I did. I do need to go to bed earlier.)
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 4, 2020)

6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 4, 2020)

am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 5, 2020)

_I'm still not getting enough sleep, it seems ... 😕_

Gotta repeat 3. : east of Aman does not necessarily mean east of the Great Sea which borders on the western shores of Middle-earth proper. Are you east of the Great Sea?


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jul 5, 2020)

7. Are you located upon a hill?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 5, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 5, 2020)

8. Are you an island?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 5, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes


----------



## grendel (Jul 6, 2020)

9. Are you a _moveable_ island?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 6, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Guess 1: Are you Numenor?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 6, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no

Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Do you belong to the frigid area?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 7, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no
10. Do you belong to the frigid area? no

Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.


----------



## grendel (Aug 8, 2020)

11. Are you mentioned somewhere in LotR?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 8, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no
10. Do you belong to the frigid area? no
11. Are you mentioned somewhere in LotR? I'm pretty sure not, but an obscure reference could have escaped my recollection.


Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 10, 2020)

12. Is there - at least according to legend - a First Age Burial site on or near your summit?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply. A storm knocked out my internet for the past several days

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no
10. Do you belong to the frigid area? no
11. Are you mentioned somewhere in LotR? I'm pretty sure not, but an obscure reference could have escaped my recollection.
12. Is there - at least according to legend - a First Age Burial site on or near your summit? yes


Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 14, 2020)

13. Is the Great Tale associated with this burial site that of "The Children of Húrin"?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 14, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no
10. Do you belong to the frigid area? no
11. Are you mentioned somewhere in LotR? I'm pretty sure not, but an obscure reference could have escaped my recollection.
12. Is there - at least according to legend - a First Age Burial site on or near your summit? yes
13. Is the Great Tale associated with this burial site that of "The Children of Húrin"? yes

Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 15, 2020)

Guess 2: Are you Tol Morwen?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 15, 2020)

I am a place.
1. Are you for military use? no
2. Are you inhabited? no
3. Are you in Middle-earth, meaning _east_ of the Great Sea separating that from Aman? I am east of Aman.
_(Okay, okay. I tried to avoid answering directly because then it gives a major hint.)_Yes and no, depending on the age. 
4. Are you a place that exists in the Third Age? yes
5. Are there any buildings? no
6. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? no
7. Are you located upon a hill? no
8. Are you an island? yes
9. Are you a _moveable_ island? no
10. Do you belong to the frigid area? no
11. Are you mentioned somewhere in LotR? I'm pretty sure not, but an obscure reference could have escaped my recollection.
12. Is there - at least according to legend - a First Age Burial site on or near your summit? yes
13. Is the Great Tale associated with this burial site that of "The Children of Húrin"? yes

Guess 1: Are you Numenor? no, see question 2.
Guess 2: Are you Tol Morwen? Yes! 
Congratulations, Olorgando. Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 16, 2020)

I am a person.


----------



## grendel (Aug 16, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 16, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes


----------



## frodolives7601 (Aug 16, 2020)

Are you female?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 16, 2020)

3. Are you a dwarf?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 16, 2020)

4. Are you human?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 17, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes 
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes


----------



## frodolives7601 (Aug 17, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> I am a person.
> 
> 1. Are you mortal? Yes
> 2. Are you female? Yes
> ...


5. Are you from Rohan?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 17, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes 
5. Are you from Rohan? No


----------



## grendel (Aug 17, 2020)

6. Are you from Gondor?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 17, 2020)

6. Are you a combat personnel in military?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 17, 2020)

7. Are you alive during the 3rd age?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 17, 2020)

8. Are you Númenórean?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 18, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No 
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 18, 2020)

10,Are you alive in the 1st age?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 18, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 18, 2020)

11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W?(If my post violate your rules, just delete it)


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 18, 2020)

12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 19, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes 
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 19, 2020)

Guess 1:You're Andreth


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 19, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No - and btw, three guesses are for everybody, not everybody has three guesses ...


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 19, 2020)

13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 20, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 20, 2020)

14. Are you "only" belong to House of Beor?(Meaning that you don't have the membership of other House such as Hador or Haleth)


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 20, 2020)

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes
14. Do you "only" belong to House of Beor? Not known (minor character) but probable

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 20, 2020)

15. Did she lead women and children refugees to Brethil?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 20, 2020)

16. Was your husband KIA in the battle of unnumbered tears?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes
14. Do you "only" belong to House of Beor? Not known (minor character) but probable
15. Did she lead women and children refugees to Brethil? No
16. Was your husband KIA in the battle of unnumbered tears? No

Hint: Concentrate on the band of Barahir, Beren One-hand's father, and what led to its destruction (except for Beren).

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

17. Is Barahir Your husband?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes
14. Do you "only" belong to House of Beor? Not known (minor character) but probable
15. Did she lead women and children refugees to Brethil? No
16. Was your husband KIA in the battle of unnumbered tears? No
17. Is Barahir Your husband? No

Hint: Concentrate on the band of Barahir, Beren One-hand's father, and what led to its destruction (except for Beren).

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

18. Is Andreth your sister?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes
14. Do you "only" belong to House of Beor? Not known (minor character) but probable
15. Did she lead women and children refugees to Brethil? No
16. Was your husband KIA in the battle of unnumbered tears? No
17. Is Barahir Your husband? No
18. Is Andreth your sister? No _(Andreth is Barahir's aunt, btw)_

Hint: Concentrate on the band of Barahir, Beren One-hand's father, and what led to its destruction (except for Beren).

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

19. Has your husband gotten captured by Sauron and then executed?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? Yes
2. Are you female? Yes
3. Are you a dwarf? No
4. Are you human? Yes
5. Are you from Rohan? No
6. Are you from Gondor? No
7. Are you a combat personnel in military? No
8. Are you alive during the 3rd age? No
9. Are you Númenórean? No
10. Are you alive in the 1st age? Yes
11. Are you married and then maybe forced to divorce cause your husband became P.O.W? No
12. Are you a member of the first house of the Edain, the House of Beor? Yes, most likely
13. Are you married to one of Barahir's band in Dorthonion? Yes
14. Do you "only" belong to House of Beor? Not known (minor character) but probable
15. Did she lead women and children refugees to Brethil? No
16. Was your husband KIA in the battle of unnumbered tears? No
17. Is Barahir Your husband? No
18. Is Andreth your sister? No _(Andreth is Barahir's aunt, btw)_
19. Has your husband gotten captured by Sauron and then executed? No

Hint: Concentrate on the band of Barahir, Beren One-hand's father, and what led to its destruction (except for Beren).

Guess 1: You're Andreth. No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

20. Was that your husband exposed Barahir's track to Sauron, leading to Barahir's death?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

Guess 2, you're Eilinel , wife of Gorlim


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

Right, Hisoka.
Your turn.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 21, 2020)

I am a person


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 21, 2020)

2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 22, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> 1. Are you mortal?


Yes



Starbrow said:


> 2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?


Yes


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 22, 2020)

3. Are you a man?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 22, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2020)

4. Are you evil?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 22, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 23, 2020)

5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 23, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no 
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no


----------



## grendel (Aug 23, 2020)

6. Are you from Gondor?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 23, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no 
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 23, 2020)

7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 23, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2020)

7. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 24, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation. 
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 26, 2020)

9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 26, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 26, 2020)

10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 26, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle 
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2020)

11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 27, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2020)

12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B)


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 27, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 27, 2020)

13. Did you fight in a battle?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 28, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth. 
13. Did you fight in a battle? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 28, 2020)

_I gave examples which can be answered by yes or no; not all questions can be answered that way. But that does not mean that such a two-choice question where the choices are mutually exclusive in not allowed - because the answer is yes to one and no to the other choice._ 

14. Were you born after the civil war of the Kin-strife (TA 1432-1448)?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 28, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth.
13. Did you fight in a battle? Yes
14. Were you born after the civil war of the Kin-strife (TA 1432-1448)? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 30, 2020)

15. Did you serve as a steward to the king?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 30, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth.
13. Did you fight in a battle? Yes
14. Were you born after the civil war of the Kin-strife (TA 1432-1448)? Yes 
15. Did you serve as a steward to the king? No


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 31, 2020)

16. Did you die in battle?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 4, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth.
13. Did you fight in a battle? Yes
14. Were you born after the civil war of the Kin-strife (TA 1432-1448)? Yes
15. Did you serve as a steward to the king? No
16. Did you die in battle?Strictly speaking not sure, but presumably I survived.

Hint 1: Concentrate on those only possibly not annihilated units under the command of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 War.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 6, 2020)

Guess 1: Are you Eärnil, to become King Eärnil II after defeating first the enemy in South Ithilien, then the Wainriders in the Battle of the Camp, driving them into the Dead Marshes?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 18, 2020)

1. Are you mortal?yes
2. Were you alive in the 3rd Age?yes
3. Are you a man?yes
4. Are you evil?no
5. Do you have a major part to play in the war of the ring? no
6. Are you from Gondor? Yes
7. Do you normally (peace-time) live in Minas Tirith?Mostly no, unless for some important meeting involve the whole nation.
8. Do you belong to Gondor's nobility?Strictly speaking yes, at least I get promoted into nobility when I became adult.
9. Were you adult at the time of the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?No,I have been deceased before this battle
10. Were you an alive during the Last Alliance of Elves and Men? No
11. Is Gondor ruled by Kings or by Ruling Stewards during your lifetime? Yes, ruled by kings. (Though obviously this violate your own rule about questions's formation of of this game, yet the answer has only 2 option of answer, so I'll NVM it)XDDDDDD
12. Had Periannath (Hobbits) already been mentioned in records during your lifetime? (See Appendix B) Possibly no, for no precise period such as years-span or date between me and Hobbits appear at the same time, though it's for sure that Hobbits had already appeared far before my birth.
13. Did you fight in a battle? Yes
14. Were you born after the civil war of the Kin-strife (TA 1432-1448)? Yes
15. Did you serve as a steward to the king? No
16. Did you die in battle?Strictly speaking not sure, but presumably I survived.

Guess 1: Are you Eärnil, to become King Eärnil II after defeating first the enemy in South Ithilien, then the Wainriders in the Battle of the Camp, driving them into the Dead Marshes? No...My dear, should I presume that all the Southern Army get combined into the Northern Army?XD. By the way, the Northern Army seem to get devastated so much that unable to keep it's code designation(2 of it's 3 combat groups annihilated), unless the Southern Army got devastated much severe. XDD


Hint 1: Concentrate on those only possibly not annihilated units under the command of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 War.


Hint 2: Dol-Amorth hasn't been demarcated as a province during my lifespan


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 30, 2020)

Hint 2: Dol-Amorth hasn't been demarcated as a province during my lifespan


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2021)

Because no one post here anything almost a year, I start a new riddle.

I am a person.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2021)

Been a while, let's see ...

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2021)

2. Are you evil?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2021)

_I'll give someone else a chance to get a "word in edgewise". A couple of people or so used to participate ... _


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 12, 2021)

3. Are you female?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 12, 2021)

4. Are you a Noldor?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 12, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 12, 2021)

5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 13, 2021)

6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Were you born in Valinor?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Are you a son of Finwe?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No
9. Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Are you a well-known character in the Silmarillion?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No
9. Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
10. Are you a well-known character in the Silmarillion? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Were you a son of Feanor/Fingolfin?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No
9. Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
10. Are you a well-known character in the Silmarillion? Yes
11. Were you a son of Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 13, 2021)

Were you a son of Feanor?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No
9. Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
10. Are you a well-known character in the Silmarillion? Yes
11. Were you a son of Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
12. Were you a son of Feanor? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Are you mortal? No
> 2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
> 3. Are you female? No
> 4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
> ...


13. Had you been physically challenged?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 14, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
3. Are you female? No
4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
5. Were you a high rank military officer, at least higher than general? Yes
6. Was your citizenship belonging to Gondolin? No
7. Were you born in Valinor? Yes
8. Are you a son of Finwe? No
9. Did you leave Valinor, with Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
10. Are you a well-known character in the Silmarillion? Yes
11. Were you a son of Feanor/Fingolfin? Yes
12. Were you a son of Feanor? Yes
13. Had you been physically challenged? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Are you mortal? No
> 2. Are you evil? No. I did some bad decisions, but in general I am good person.
> 3. Are you female? No
> 4. Are you a Noldor? Yes
> ...


Guess 1 Maedhros


----------



## Melkor (Sep 14, 2021)

Right . Your turn.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

I am a person.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 14, 2021)

Are you mortal?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 14, 2021)

Are you evil?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

1.Are you mortal? Yes
2.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 15, 2021)

3. Are you a maia?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 15, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 3. Are you a maia?


_Melkor, there seem to connectivity issues occasionally, whether on the site, in browsers on in between.
Just edit you question so it fits the previous ones, especially the one about mortality._


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Sep 15, 2021)

Oh, sorry! I don't know why, but when I wrote it, I was thinking (for some unknown reason) about immortal being. I see that nonsense when I read it again . In that case:

3. Are you a human?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 15, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes


----------



## Melkor (Sep 15, 2021)

4. Are you from Eriador


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 15, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 15, 2021)

5. Are you from Beleriand?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 15, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 15, 2021)

6. Did you live during the Third Age?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 15, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 15, 2021)

7. Did you live in Rhovanion?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 15, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 16, 2021)

8. Are you from Gondor?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 16, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 16, 2021)

9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 16, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 16, 2021)

10. Were you a steward of Gondor?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 16, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, i had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 17, 2021)

11. Did you live during the kin-strife?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 17, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, i had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD


----------



## Melkor (Sep 18, 2021)

12. Did you live during War of the ring?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 19, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, i had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD
12. Did you live during War of the ring? No, it's my more than several later generations heir took part in the war of the ring, taking part as a highly-ranked officer. XD


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Aukwrist (Sep 19, 2021)

Are you an ancestor of the Stewards ?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 19, 2021)

Was Rohan still part of Gondor in your lifetime?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 19, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, I had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD
12. Did you live during War of the ring? No, it's my more than several later generations heir took part in the war of the ring, taking part as a highly-ranked officer. XD
13. Are you an ancestor of the Stewards ? Not sure, yet at leas none of my "known heirs" were Stewards.
14.Was Rohan still part of Gondor in your lifetime? Strictly speaking, yes, even though this kingdom hadn't been established officially during my lifetime yet.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 20, 2021)

15. Who rule in Gondor during your lifetime? King or steward?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 20, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, I had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD
12. Did you live during War of the ring? No, it's my more than several later generations heir took part in the war of the ring, taking part as a highly-ranked officer. XD
13. Are you an ancestor of the Stewards ? Not sure, yet at leas none of my "known heirs" were Stewards.
14.Was Rohan still part of Gondor in your lifetime? Strictly speaking, yes, even though this kingdom hadn't been established officially during my lifetime yet.
15. Who rule in Gondor during your lifetime? King or steward? My lifespan was around the last few kings before the Steward became the first deputy-king, thus it's not sure I didn't live only during the kings' period or both of King or steward.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 20, 2021)

OK, time to be friendly to challengers
Hint 1. I was a colleague of Minohtar of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 Wainriders War.


----------



## Aukwrist (Sep 20, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> OK, time to be friendly to challengers
> Hint 1. I was a colleague of Minohtar of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 Wainriders War.


Without looking up, I will guess at Pelendur.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 20, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, I had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD
12. Did you live during War of the ring? No, it's my more than several later generations heir took part in the war of the ring, taking part as a highly-ranked officer. XD
13. Are you an ancestor of the Stewards ? Not sure, yet at leas none of my "known heirs" were Stewards.
14.Was Rohan still part of Gondor in your lifetime? Strictly speaking, yes, even though this kingdom hadn't been established officially during my lifetime yet.
15. Who rule in Gondor during your lifetime? King or steward? My lifespan was around the last few kings before the Steward became the first deputy-king, thus it's not sure I didn't live only during the kings' period or both of King or steward.
Hint 1. I was a colleague of Minohtar of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 Wainriders War.
Guess 1. Without looking up, I will guess at Pelendur.
Ans: No. I said I was in the NORTHERN ARMY. And Pelendur was not a military officer at all, my dear😅


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 20, 2021)

1.Are you evil? No, at least all my show time was working for the Free People in spite of no detailed description of my personality.
2.Are you mortal? Yes
3. Are you a human? Yes
4. Are you from Eriador? No, at least no proof that I'd ever been there.
5. Are you from Beleriand? No, during my lifespan, Beleriand had already been visible "only in historical text book". XD
6. Did you live during the Third Age? Yes
7. Did you live in Rhovanion? Possibly once, cause my track had been near there due to some military activities as my career, despite there's no direct sources mentioned my address had been there.
8. Are you from Gondor? Yes,at least the office location of my only already known duty had never been divided from Gondor into other nations.
9. Are you a member of Gondor nobility? Yes
10. Were you a steward of Gondor? No, certainly, I had been never appeared in the list of all the chief stewards at least.
11. Did you live during the kin-strife? No, to me, the kin-strife appeared only in my military history text book. XD
12. Did you live during War of the ring? No, it's my more than several later generations heir took part in the war of the ring, taking part as a highly-ranked officer. XD
13. Are you an ancestor of the Stewards ? Not sure, yet at leas none of my "known heirs" were Stewards.
14.Was Rohan still part of Gondor in your lifetime? Strictly speaking, yes, even though this kingdom hadn't been established officially during my lifetime yet.
15. Who rule in Gondor during your lifetime? King or steward? My lifespan was around the last few kings before the Steward became the first deputy-king, thus it's not sure I didn't live only during the kings' period or both of King or steward.

Hint 1. I was a colleague of Minohtar of the Gondor Northern Army during the 1944 Wainriders War.
Hint 2. The Battle Group under my command might be the only survival one among the whole Northern Army during the 1944 War, under the assumption that Minohtar's Battle Group were annihilated in total just like the King's.


Guess 1. Without looking up, I will guess at Pelendur.
Ans: No. I said I was in the NORTHERN ARMY. And Pelendur was not a military officer at all, my dear😅


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

Guess 2: Adrahil?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

Melkor said:


> Guess 2: Adrahil?


Great Cong ^^, your turn.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

I am an object.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

2. Were you for economic use?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

3. Were you a place?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

4. Were you edible?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

5. Were you expandable?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 21, 2021)

6. Were you explosive?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 21, 2021)

7. Are you made of metal?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 21, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 22, 2021)

8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 22, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 22, 2021)

9. Were you be owned by Arwen?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 22, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. 
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 22, 2021)

Guess 1. You're Evenstar


----------



## Melkor (Sep 22, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 22, 2021)

Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 22, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 22, 2021)

10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 22, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen? Yes

Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2021)

11. Are you jewelry?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 23, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen? Yes
11. Are you jewelry? Yes

Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 23, 2021)

12. Did you appear more than a full Age (EX:appearing from 2nd Age to 3rd Age)?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 23, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen? Yes
11. Are you jewelry? Yes
12. Did you appear more than a full Age (EX:appearing from 2nd Age to 3rd Age)? Yes

Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2021)

13. Do you contain a jewel?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen? Yes
11. Are you jewelry? Yes
12. Did you appear more than a full Age (EX:appearing from 2nd Age to 3rd Age)? Yes
13. Do you contain a jewel? Yes

Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Were you for military use? No
> 2. Were you for economic use? No
> 3. Were you a place? No
> 4. Were you edible? No
> ...



Are you the Elfstone, or Elessar?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

1. Were you for military use? No
2. Were you for economic use? No
3. Were you a place? No
4. Were you edible? No
5. Were you expandable? Yes, thermally expandable to be precise.
6. Were you explosive? No. By thermal expansion I mean that I become larger with rising temperature. But only slightly larger, no big difference. You probably wouldn't even notice it.
7. Are you made of metal? Yes
8. Was Moria your only source exclusively during the 3rd Age? No. I am not from mithril.
9. Were you be owned by Arwen? Yes
10. Had you been ever owned by any other person apart from Arwen? Yes
11. Are you jewelry? Yes
12. Did you appear more than a full Age (EX:appearing from 2nd Age to 3rd Age)? Yes
13. Do you contain a jewel? Yes

Guess 1. You're Evenstar? No
Guess 2. Are you the white gem on a silver chain that Arwen gave to Frodo? No
Guess 3. Are you the Elfstone, or Elessar? No

Hint 1: My first owner was an important elven lord.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Were you for military use? No
> 2. Were you for economic use? No
> 3. Were you a place? No
> 4. Were you edible? No
> ...



Are you the Ring of Barahir?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes. Your turn.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Sweet. I am a person.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Are you mortal?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

2. Are you a human?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 2. Are you a human?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

3. Are you evil?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 3. Are you evil?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

4. Are you dwarf?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 4. Are you dwarf?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

5. Are you hobbit?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 5. Are you hobbit?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains?



Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

7. Do you live in Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 7. Do you live in Beleriand?



No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> 1. Are you mortal?





Melkor said:


> 2. Are you a human?


Human...were mortal,bug.


----------



## Licky Linguist (Sep 25, 2021)

Are you male?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 25, 2021)

Licky Linguist said:


> Are you male?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 25, 2021)

Do you live in Rivendell?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 26, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Licky Linguist said:
> 
> 
> > Are you male?
> ...


ZehnWaters, please include your challenge and a (growing) list of the questions asked, and the answers to them, so far in you respective answers.
In your challenge so far, the list is as follows:

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow)_

You do *not* need to include *who* asked what question, but as the first question was asked on the previous page, the list makes it easier for those asking, to avoid repeating questions.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Sep 26, 2021)

Are you an elf?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No



Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Are you an elf?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

11. Were you a Valar?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? no


Hisoka Morrow said:


> 11. Were you a Valar?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Were you a Majar?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you a Majar?


Yes.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 27, 2021)

Are you one of the Istari?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.


Ealdwyn said:


> Are you one of the Istari?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.
13. Are you one of the Istari? No.



Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Were you under the command of Manwe?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.
13. Are you one of the Istari? No.
14. Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you under the command of Manwe?


No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Did you live in Valinor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.
13. Are you one of the Istari? No.
14. Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on? No.
15. Were you under the command of Manwe? No


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you live in Valinor?


Uh....I think so? Some of the time?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Did you create Ulumúri?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.
13. Are you one of the Istari? No.
14. Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on? No.
15. Were you under the command of Manwe? No
16. Did you live in Valinor? Uh....I think so? Some of the time?


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you create Ulumúri?


lol Yes.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 27, 2021)

Are you Salmar?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Are you mortal? _(Melkor)_ No
2. Are you a human? _(Melkor)_ No
3. Are you evil? _(Melkor)_ No
4. Are you dwarf? _(Melkor)_ No
5. Are you hobbit? _(Melkor)_ No
6. Do you live west of the Misty Mountains? _(Melkor)_ Yes
7. Do you live in Beleriand? _(Melkor)_ No
8. Are you male? _(Licky Linguist)_ Yes
9. Do you live in Rivendell? _(Starbrow) _No
10. Are you an elf? No
11. Were you a Valar? No.
12. Were you a Majar? Yes.
13. Are you one of the Istari? No.
14. Were you on duties in the outer space of ME, such as moon and so on? No.
15. Were you under the command of Manwe? No
16. Did you live in Valinor? Uh....I think so? Some of the time?
17. Did you create Ulumúri? lol Yes.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Are you Salmar?


YES! I love bits of obscure lore and all we know about Salmar is his name and that he made the horns of Ulmo. I wrote a whole fan-fiction about an elf woman falling in love with him instead of Elwë falling in love with Melian.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Very well, perhaps the coming question could stimulate you. XD
I'm a group of persons


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> I'm a group of persons


Are you immortal?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Partially, for some of my members were immortal.


Is your group from the 3rd age?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age?Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Partially, for some of my members were immortal.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age?Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.


Do your members have colours associated with them?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age?Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 29, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Partially, for some of my members were immortal.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age?Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.



Does your group contain Galadriel?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 29, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2021)

Are you a military group?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 30, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 30, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Partially, for some of my members were immortal.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
> ...


Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 30, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.
7. Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains? Yes, some of my units once transferred into the Gondor expedition during the Angmar War, though our HQ was not on the same latitude in addition.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 1, 2021)

Announcement: due to much more detailed investigation, I found my original answer for question 1 was much more incorrect. Thus I prune it into a much more precisely correct, in order not to misguide you all. If the change defects your original answer, making your question wasted by misguiding you due to my original 1st answer, just take it back and replace it with a new one.^^


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 1, 2021)

Are you the Rangers of the North (Arnor)?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 1, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.
7. Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains? Yes, some of my units once transferred into the Gondor expedition during the Angmar War, though our HQ was not on the same latitude in addition.

Guess1
Are you the Rangers of the North (Arnor)?No. Arnor's Rangers HQ latitude was similar with the Blue Mountains😖😖


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Oct 2, 2021)

Do you serve Gondor?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 2, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.
7. Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains? Yes, some of my units once transferred into the Gondor expedition during the Angmar War, though our HQ was not on the same latitude in addition.
8. Do you serve Gondor? Yes, we'd been always a department of the Gondor Armed Forces, even though we might not under the direct command of it's central government but local provincial government instead.

Guess1
Are you the Rangers of the North (Arnor)?No. Arnor's Rangers HQ latitude was similar with the Blue Mountains😖😖


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 2, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
> ...


Do you use a bird as your symbol?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 2, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.
7. Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains? Yes, some of my units once transferred into the Gondor expedition during the Angmar War, though our HQ was not on the same latitude in addition.
8. Do you serve Gondor? Yes, we'd been always a department of the Gondor Armed Forces, even though we might not under the direct command of it's central government but local provincial government instead.
9. Do you use a bird as your symbol? Yes

Guess1
Are you the Rangers of the North (Arnor)?No. Arnor's Rangers HQ latitude was similar with the Blue Mountains😖😖


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 2, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
> ...



Are you lead by a prince?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 2, 2021)

1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
5. Does your group contain Galadriel? No.
6. Are you a military group? Yes, at least we're a regular military unit during the War of the Ring, even though it's not sure we're regular or auxiliary before.
7. Do you exist East of the Blue Mountains? Yes, some of my units once transferred into the Gondor expedition during the Angmar War, though our HQ was not on the same latitude in addition.
8. Do you serve Gondor? Yes, we'd been always a department of the Gondor Armed Forces, even though we might not under the direct command of it's central government but local provincial government instead.
9. Do you use a bird as your symbol? Yes
10. Are you lead by a prince? Yes, at least since T.A. 2004, we're under a prince's command for sure.

Guess1
Are you the Rangers of the North (Arnor)?No. Arnor's Rangers HQ latitude was similar with the Blue Mountains😖😖


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 2, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
> ...



Are you the Knights of Dol Amroth?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 3, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Are you the Knights of Dol Amroth? Yes, your turn XD





Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Are you immortal? Not sure, though some of my commander's wife was a elf.
> 2. Is your group from the 3rd age? Yes, partially, even though I might have existed since the 2nd Age.
> 3. Do your members have colours associated with them? Not sure, the only already known symbol of me was animal.
> 4. Is your group primarily west of the Misty Mountains? Yes, mostly, unless we got enlisted for military assembly and so on.
> ...


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

Excellent!
I am a group of persons.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 3, 2021)

1. Were you at least para-military?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

I am a group of persons.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> 1. Were you at least para-military?


Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 3, 2021)

2. Did you exist more than a Age?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> 2. Did you exist more than a Age?


The group does not, no.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 3, 2021)

Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Were you evil?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.



Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you evil?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Did you belong to elvish states?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you belong to elvish states?


No.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> I am a group of persons.
> 1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
> 2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
> 3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
> ...


Did you belong to any human state?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No. 


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you belong to any human state?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Did your personnel contain immortal creatures?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No. 
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.



Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did your personnel contain immortal creatures?


Yes, all of them.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Was your headquarters located near Moria


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No. 
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Was your headquarters located near Moria


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Did you exist after the war of wrath?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No. 
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you exist after the war of wrath?


The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No. 
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Did your members contain family members of Feanor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you a formal official organisation?


No.



Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did your members contain family members of Feanor?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor?


Purely Non-Noldor.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 4, 2021)

Did you have navy under your command?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 4, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did you have navy under your command?


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 5, 2021)

Were you relative to Thingol?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 6, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Were you relative to Thingol?


To varying degrees, via marriage.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 9, 2021)

*Ahem*


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 9, 2021)

Are your members mostly Ainur?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 9, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.


Starbrow said:


> Are your members mostly Ainur?


All of them.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 9, 2021)

Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 9, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor


No.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 9, 2021)

Was your headquarters located in ME?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 9, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.
Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor. No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Was your headquarters located in ME?


We have no headquarters, but all of the group's actions take place in Middle-Earth.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 10, 2021)

Is your group associated with Ulmo?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.
Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor. No.
17. Was your headquarters located in ME? We have no headquarters, but all of the group's actions take place in Middle-Earth.


Starbrow said:


> Is your group associated with Ulmo?


No.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 11, 2021)

Is my avatar one of the members?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.
Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor. No.
17. Was your headquarters located in ME? We have no headquarters, but all of the group's actions take place in Middle-Earth.
18. Is your group associated with Ulmo? No.


Olorgando said:


> Is my avatar one of the members?


*Olórin* was, yes.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 11, 2021)

Guess 2 You are the Istari


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.
17. Was your headquarters located in ME? We have no headquarters, but all of the group's actions take place in Middle-Earth.
18. Is your group associated with Ulmo? No.
19. Is my avatar one of the members? *Olórin* was, yes.
Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor. No.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Guess 2 You are the Istari


No, though the group contains those members.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 12, 2021)

Are you the White Council?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 12, 2021)

I am a group of persons.
1. Were you at least para-military? Uh...I wouldn't describe myself as such, however fighting would be one of my potential duties.
2. Did you exist more than a Age? The group does not, no.
3. Did your personnel contain Numenor(Including exile regime like Gondor or Arnor)? No.
4. Were you evil? No.
5. Did you belong to any elf state? No.
6. Did you belong to any human state? No.
7. Did your personnel contain immortal creatures? Yes, all of them.
8. Was your headquarters located near Moria? No.
9. Did you exist after the war of wrath? The group did not exist after the War of Wrath, no. The members of the group existed afterwards.
10. Had any family member of Hurin ever joined you and then departed? No.
11. Were you a formal official organisation? No.
12. Did your members contain family members of Feanor? No.
13. Was your personnel purely Noldor or Non-Noldor? Purely Non-Noldor.
14. Did you have navy under your command? No.
15. Were you relative to Thingol? To varying degrees, via marriage.
16. Are your members mostly Ainur? All of them.
17. Was your headquarters located in ME? We have no headquarters, but all of the group's actions take place in Middle-Earth.
18. Is your group associated with Ulmo? No.
19. Is my avatar one of the members? *Olórin* was, yes.
Guess 1 You are the host of Valinor. No.
Guess 2 You are the Istari. No, though the group contains those members.


Starbrow said:


> Are you the White Council?


No.

With the final guess used up do I give the answer now?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 13, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> I am a group of persons.


I'll take that as a "yes".

My group was the group of Maia who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen while the rest of the Ainur prepared and dealt with Melkor in the North. Led by Melian (in one version) the remaining 5 members later became the Istari (seemingly):








Five Guardians


The Five Guardians were a group of Maiar appointed by the Valar to guard the firstborn Elves....




tolkiengateway.net


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2021)

Folks, I think I need to clarify some rules of the game as I "shoplifted" it from another JRRT site.

First, and this was definitely a hard must - or if you will, deviation from it an absolute no-go - books only!
Second. it should be possible to answer questions with "yes" or "no" most of the times (meaning of course that questions should be of the type that can be answered in this way). A third possibility is "unknown", something that does occur in JRRT's writing quite often.
Third, for this one my memory isn't that clear, I think that challenges were to be about contents of The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings, and The Silmarillion.
I'm not quite sure if Unfinished Tales belonged to the above group. Certainly, anything from The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien, The History of Middle-earth, The History of The Hobbit, and The Nature of Middle-earth, should be explicitly stated as being from these books - perhaps even naming the specific volume if from HoMe. This occurred only rarely on that (those?) other site(s), as there is so much in the three major books, especially The Silmarillion, that are difficult enough to guess. And while I'm at it, maps are a bit of a grey area. They vary from edition to edition, and some details are only to be found on large-scale ones.

That said, you can certainly adapt this game (I don't have the foggiest notion about anyone having any kind of "copyright") as you please.
Though perhaps it would make sense to then open new threads titled, say, "21 questions - films" or "21 questions - Internet".


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 13, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Folks, I think I need to clarify some rules of the game as I "shoplifted" it from another JRRT site.
> 
> First, and this was definitely a hard must - or if you will, deviation from it an absolute no-go - books only!
> Second. it should be possible to answer questions with "yes" or "no" most of the times (meaning of course that questions should be of the type that can be answered in this way). A third possibility is "unknown", something that does occur in JRRT's writing quite often.
> ...


My apologies.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> My apologies.


No need to apologize. 
As the mods (somehow) managed to have my rules part appear at the top of every page, I have shortened it a bit - it would be silly for a long-winded explanation to hog the top half of every page. And as I said, (all of) you can certainly adapt this game. I just feel that going into very deep trivia territory wasn't what the original game was about. I believe your solution above ...


ZehnWaters said:


> My group was the group of Maia who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen while the rest of the Ainur prepared and dealt with Melkor in the North. Led by Melian (in one version) the remaining 5 members later became the Istari (seemingly):


... is to be found in the just-published The Nature of Middle-earth by C.F. Hostetter, satisfying the book prerequisite. But though I've read NoMe through once by now, I would have been stumped for the solution. Some of the challenges on the other site(s) were solved in ten questions or less. The questioners being totally stumped over 21 questions and three guesses was very rare.

Just sayin' ...


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you, Olorgando. I don't have NOME yet and it has been too long since I've read HOME. Sticking to The Hobbit, LOTR, and The Silmarillion would make this game accessible to more people.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 22, 2021)

Starbrow said:


> Thank you, Olorgando. I don't have NOME yet and it has been too long since I've read HOME. Sticking to The Hobbit, LOTR, and The Silmarillion would make this game accessible to more people.


Okay, let me try again.
I am a place.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 22, 2021)

Are you west of Ered Luin?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 22, 2021)

I am a place.


Starbrow said:


> Are you west of Ered Luin?


Yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 23, 2021)

Had your ownership changed?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Had your ownership changed?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2021)

Do the Noldor live there?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.


Starbrow said:


> Do the Noldor live there?


For part of it's existence.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 23, 2021)

Did any military activity take places at you?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Did any military activity take places at you?


Yes.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 23, 2021)

Had any Dark regime taken over You?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Had any Dark regime taken over You?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2021)

Are you on the coast?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 24, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.


Starbrow said:


> Are you on the coast?


Using the strict definition of "coast", no.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2021)

Did men live there?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 24, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.


Starbrow said:


> Did men live there?


I don't know for sure, it's possible.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2021)

Are you in the north of Beleriand?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.


Starbrow said:


> Are you in the north of Beleriand?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 26, 2021)

Where did everyone else go? We need more people to play this game. *Don't count that as a question!

The real question: *Are you a water feature?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2021)

Starbrow said:


> Where did everyone else go? We need more people to play this game. *Don't count that as a question!
> 
> The real question: *Are you a water feature?


Define "water feature".


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 27, 2021)

Are you a lake, river, or other water feature?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 27, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.


Starbrow said:


> Are you a lake, river, or other water feature?


I am on one.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 28, 2021)

Was there a fortress or tower there?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 29, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.
9. Are you a lake, river, or other water feature? I am on one.


Starbrow said:


> Was there a fortress or tower there?


Yes.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 29, 2021)

Was Sauron once your governor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 29, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.
9. Are you a lake, river, or other water feature? I am on one.
10. Was there a fortress or tower there? Yes.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Was Sauron once your governor?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2021)

Are you Tol Sirion, later known as Tol-in-Guarhoth?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 29, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.
9. Are you a lake, river, or other water feature? I am on one.
10. Was there a fortress or tower there? Yes.
11. Was Sauron once your governor? Yes.


Starbrow said:


> Are you Tol Sirion, later known as Tol-in-Guarhoth?


No, but see question 9.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 1, 2021)

Had any military conflict taken places in you?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.
9. Are you a lake, river, or other water feature? I am on one.
10. Was there a fortress or tower there? Yes.
11. Was Sauron once your governor? Yes.
12. Are you Tol Sirion, later known as Tol-in-Guarhoth? No, but see question 9.


Hisoka Morrow said:


> Had any military conflict taken places in you?


Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 13, 2021)

Are you Barad Eithel?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 15, 2021)

I am a place.
1. Are you west of Ered Luin? Yes
2. Had your ownership changed? Yes.
3. Do the Noldor live there? For part of it's existence.
4. Did any military activity take places at you? Yes.
5. Had any Dark regime taken over You? Yes.
6. Are you on the coast? Using the strict definition of "coast", no.
7. Did men live there? I don't know for sure, it's possible.
8. Are you in the north of Beleriand? Yes.
9. Are you a lake, river, or other water feature? I am on one.
10. Was there a fortress or tower there? Yes.
11. Was Sauron once your governor? Yes.
12. Had any military conflict taken places in you? Yes.

1. Are you Tol Sirion, later known as Tol-in-Guarhoth? No, but see question 9.



Starbrow said:


> Are you Barad Eithel?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 23, 2021)

Are you Minas Tirith, the city of Finrod Felagund?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Dec 31, 2021)

Melkor said:


> Are you Minas Tirith, the city of Finrod Felagund?


YES!


----------



## Melkor (Jan 2, 2022)

I am an object.


----------



## vor0nwe (Jan 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am an object.


Are you a piece of jewelry?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 3, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am an object.


Have you been made by elves?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 3, 2022)

I am an object.

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No

2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 3, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am an object.
> 
> 1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No
> 
> 2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.


Are you a weapon?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 3, 2022)

I am an object.

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No

2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.

3. Are you a weapon? Yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 3, 2022)

Are you a sword?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 3, 2022)

Are you primarily used by a man?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 4, 2022)

Were you equipped exclusively to regular military units?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Jan 5, 2022)

I am an object.

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No

2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.

3. Are you a weapon? Yes

4. Are you a sword? Yes

5. Are you primarily used by a man? Yes

6. Were you equipped exclusively to regular military units? No


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you used in the third age?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

I am an object.

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No

2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.

3. Are you a weapon? Yes

4. Are you a sword? Yes

5. Are you primarily used by a man? Yes

6. Were you equipped exclusively to regular military units? No

7. Are you used in the third age? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am an object.
> 
> 1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No
> 
> ...


Is your owner a king?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

I am an object.

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No

2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.

3. Are you a weapon? Yes

4. Are you a sword? Yes

5. Are you primarily used by a man? Yes

6. Were you equipped exclusively to regular military units? No

7. Are you used in the third age? No

8. Is your owner a king? Yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am an object.
> 
> 1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No
> 
> ...


Is your owner a king of Numenor?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No
2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.
3. Are you a weapon? Yes
4. Are you a sword? Yes
5. Are you primarily used by a man? Yes
6. Were you equipped exclusively to regular military units? No
7. Are you used in the third age? No
8. Is your owner a king? Yes
9. Is your owner a king of Numenor? Yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

Melkor said:


> 1. Are you a piece of jewelry? No
> 2. Have you been made by elves? It is not specified, but it's likely that I wasn't made by the elves.
> 3. Are you a weapon? Yes
> 4. Are you a sword? Yes
> ...


Are you Aranruth?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Are you Aranruth?


Yes.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you a weapon?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object. 
1. Are you a weapon? No


----------



## Melkor (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you a jewelery?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object. 
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2022)

3. Are you portable?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2022)

4. Are you an item of clothing?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> 4. Are you an item of clothing? No


Are you made of metal?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> ...


Have you, or are you, a chain?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2022)

7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> ...


Are you worn?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 6, 2022)

9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you mentioned in LotR?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 6, 2022)

Were you used by a hobbit?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Jan 6, 2022)

are you a piece of armour?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)
11. Were you used by a hobbit? Yes
(7.) are you a piece of armour? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> ...


Are you made by elves?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)
11. Were you used by a hobbit? Yes
(7.) are you a piece of armour? No
12. Are you made by elves? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> ...


Are you made by Dwarves?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)
11. Were you used by a hobbit? Yes
(7.) are you a piece of armour? No
12. Are you made by elves? No
13. Are you made by Dwarves? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm an object.
> 1. Are you a weapon? No
> 2. Are you a jewelery? No
> 3. Are you portable? Yes
> ...


Are you made by Hobbits?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)
11. Were you used by a hobbit? Yes
(7.) are you a piece of armour? No
12. Are you made by elves? No
13. Are you made by Dwarves? No
14. Are you made by Hobbits? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 7, 2022)

Were you owned by one of the hobbits in the Fellowship?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm an object.
1. Are you a weapon? No
2. Are you a jewelery? No
3. Are you portable? Yes
4. Are you an item of clothing? No
5. Are you made of metal? Yes
6. Have you, or are you, a chain? No
7. Could you be considered armor in a wider sense? No
8. Are you worn? No
9. Are you something that is used to eat or drink with? Yes
10. Are you mentioned in LotR? Yes (and not only 🤫)
11. Were you used by a hobbit? Yes
(7.) are you a piece of armour? No
12. Are you made by elves? No
13. Are you made by Dwarves? No
14. Are you made by Hobbits? Yes
15. Were you owned by one of the hobbits in the Fellowship? No (not owned but maybe used)


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities


Think about Bilbo Baggins and Lobelia Sackville-Baggins.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Think about Bilbo Baggins and Lobelia Sackville-Baggins.


Is it Bilbo's silver spoons?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Is it Bilbo's silver spoons?


Yes! Congratulations! 🥇🎉🏆


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

I am an object


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I am an object


Are you portable?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 8, 2022)

2. Are you an item of clothing?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

3. Were you used in the Third age?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I am an object.
> 1. Are you portable? Yes
> 2. Are you an item of clothing? No
> 3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.


4. Did you exist in earlier ages?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 8, 2022)

5. Did elves make you?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 8, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 9, 2022)

6. Are you a jewelry?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 9, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 9, 2022)

7. Are you a plant?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 9, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2022)

8. Are you owned by an Elf?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 9, 2022)

9. Did you be used by the military?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 9, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 9, 2022)

Are you made of metal?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 10, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 10, 2022)

11. Are you located in an elven kingdom?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 10, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 10, 2022)

12. Were you for civic use?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 10, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2022)

Are you made out of wood?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 11, 2022)

Are you a piece of art?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 11, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 11, 2022)

Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 11, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No
15. Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 11, 2022)

Were you destroyed in the War of the Ring?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 11, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No
15. Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age? No
16. Were you destroyed in the War of the Ring? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 11, 2022)

Are you larger than an average adult hobbit?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 11, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No
15. Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age? No
16. Were you destroyed in the War of the Ring? No
17. Are you larger than an average adult hobbit? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 11, 2022)

I feel like I'm asking too many questions, but anyway....

Are you smaller than the hand of an average adult?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 11, 2022)

Do you belong to a hobbit?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 12, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No
15. Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age? No
16. Were you destroyed in the War of the Ring? No
17. Are you larger than an average adult hobbit? No
18. Are you smaller than the hand of an average adult? The exact size isn't specified, but it's likely the answer is yes
19. Do you belong to a hobbit? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 12, 2022)

20. Do (did) you belong to Sam?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 12, 2022)

Are you the little wooden box Galadriel gave Samwise Gamgee in Lothlorien?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 13, 2022)

We are running out of available questions. 😱😅


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 13, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> We are running out of available questions. 😱😅


Yes, but we still have three guesses! 😁


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 13, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Yes, but we still have three guesses! 😁


As I understand, we have one question and two guesses, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 13, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Are you the little wooden box Galadriel gave Samwise Gamgee in Lothlorien?


Is it a guess?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 13, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> As I understand, we have one question and two guesses, but I'm not sure.


No, all those posing questions have a total of 21 questions combined.
And all of them combined additionally have three guesses. It is rare that no one has ventured a guess before the questions ran out. You can give a guess much earlier, though here I'll grant it only became vaguely clear what was meant very close to the end. In the other JRRT forums (from which I "migrated" this - and another - game), guesses posted around the 10-question mark have occasionally hit the bullseye.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 13, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> No, all those posing questions have a total of 21 questions combined.
> And all of them combined additionally have three guesses. It is rare that no one has ventured a guess before the questions ran out. You can give a guess much earlier, though here I'll grant it only became vaguely clear what was meant very close to the end. In the other JRRT forums (from which I "migrated" this - and another - game), guesses posted around the 10-question mark have occasionally hit the bullseye.


I got it, thank you. Your M-e Hangman game is amazing too. I'm looking forward to playing it. 😉


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 13, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Is it a guess?


Yes...


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 13, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> ... Your M-e Hangman game is amazing too. I'm looking forward to playing it. 😉


I certainly can't claim to have invented it! 😬
If *very* dim memory from grade school in the US is correct, we played a slightly different version of it there - this is more than half a century ago ... 🥴


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 13, 2022)

I am an object.
1. Are you portable? Yes
2. Are you an item of clothing? No
3. Were you used in the Third Age? Tricky. Technically, no. I wasn't actually _*used *_then, although I was around in the Third Age.
4. Did you exist in earlier ages? No
5. Did elves make you? Yes
6. Are you a jewelry? No
7. Are you a plant? No
8. Are you owned by an Elf? No
9. Did you be used by the military? No
10. Are you made of metal? No
11. Are you located in an elven kingdom? At one time I was located there
12. Were you for civic use? No
13. Are you made out of wood? Yes
14. Are you a piece of art? No
15. Do you belong to the Dwarves, at the end of the Third Age? No
16. Were you destroyed in the War of the Ring? No
17. Are you larger than an average adult hobbit? No
18. Are you smaller than the hand of an average adult? The exact size isn't specified, but it's likely the answer is yes
19. Do you belong to a hobbit? Yes
20. Do (did) you belong to Sam? Yes

Guess: Are you the little wooden box Galadriel gave Samwise Gamgee in Lothlorien? YES!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 13, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Guess: Are you the little wooden box Galadriel gave Samwise Gamgee in Lothlorien? YES!


So now do I get to choose something/someone and begin?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 13, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> So now do I get to choose something/someone and begin?


Yes, your turn!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 13, 2022)

Very well.

I am a place.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 13, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Very well.
> 
> I am a place.


Are you above sea level in the Third age?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 13, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 13, 2022)

Are you west of Misty Mountains?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 13, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? _Depends which part you're talking about.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 13, 2022)

Are you located at Gap of Rohan?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 14, 2022)

Has Bilbo visited you?


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 14, 2022)

5. Are you inhabited?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 14, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? _Depends which part you're talking about.
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 14, 2022)

Are you south of the White Mountains?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 14, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Are you south of the White Mountains?


Sorry, which ones are the White Mountains?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 14, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Sorry, which ones are the White Mountains?


They run from the west of Gondor via the gap of Rohan to Minas Tirith


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 14, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> They run from the west of Gondor via the gap of Rohan to Minas Tirith


Thanks!

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 14, 2022)

Are you associated with elves?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 15, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 15, 2022)

Are you underground?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 15, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 15, 2022)

9. Are you east of the Anduin River?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 15, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 15, 2022)

10. Are you *in* the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 15, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 16, 2022)

Are you the location of a great battle?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 16, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> _Are you west of Misty Mountains? _Depends which part you're talking about.


So, you aren't located in Gap of Rohan, you aren't south of White Mountains, you aren't under or in Misty Mountains. So you must be east or west of Misty mountains.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 16, 2022)

Melkor said:


> So, you aren't located in Gap of Rohan, you aren't south of White Mountains, you aren't under or in Misty Mountains. So you must be east or west of Misty mountains.


_Not west, see the answer to question 2 as revised in the answer list to question 6._


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 16, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 16, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> _Not west, see the answer to question 2 as revised in the answer list to question 6._


Oh, thanks Olorgando, I didn't noticed that change.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 16, 2022)

Are you forest?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2022)

Are you a type of path?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 17, 2022)

Is your sovereign belonging to a single state?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 18, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 19, 2022)

14. Are you located in Lothlórien?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 19, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 19, 2022)

Are you a body of water?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 19, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.
_Are you a body of water? _No.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 19, 2022)

Are you associated with dwarves?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm running out of uninhabited places east of the Misty Mountains and west of the Anduin 😂


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I'm running out of uninhabited places east of the Misty Mountains and west of the Anduin 😂


Same .


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.
_Are you a body of water? _No.
_Are you associated with dwarves? _I could be: I am close to a very dwarvy place.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I'm running out of uninhabited places east of the Misty Mountains and west of the Anduin 😂


I think it's uninhabited... like, most likely there are no rational beings who live here for more than five years at a time.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you city?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.
_Are you a body of water? _No.
_Are you associated with dwarves? _I could be: I am close to a very dwarvy place.
_Are you a city? _No.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you North of _Lothlórien_?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you south of Gladden river?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.
_Are you a body of water? _No.
_Are you associated with dwarves? _I could be: I am close to a very dwarvy place.
_Are you a city? _No.
_Are you North of Lothlórien? _Yes.
_Are you south of Gladden river? _Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Guess: Only thing I can think of in this location is Stone of Durin. It is an object, not a place, but I still try it.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Guess: Only thing I can think of in this location is Stone of Durin. It is an object, not a place, but I still try it.


Sorry, I feel like I don't know my location enough, but where is the Stone of Durin located?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 20, 2022)

I can't think of anything north of Lorien and south of the Gladden that hasn't already been mentioned


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I can't think of anything north of Lorien and south of the Gladden that hasn't already been mentioned


You could give up


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> You could give up


Maybe someone smarter than me can work it out


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Maybe someone smarter than me can work it out


It worries me that no one has: I'm afraid I answered one of the questions wrong... I don't know _that _much about the terrain of that location.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Sorry, I feel like I don't know my location enough, but where is the Stone of Durin located?


At Mirrormere.


----------



## vor0nwe (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you the Gladden Fields, perhaps?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> It worries me that no one has: I'm afraid I answered one of the questions wrong... I don't know _that _much about the terrain of that location.


Look at Map of Middle Earth if you aren't sure.

http://lotrproject.com/map/#zoom=4&lat=-1337.75&lon=1585.5&layers=BTTTTTTTT

This interactive map of Middle-Earth is great, I use it often. In right upper corner you can switch to map of Beleriand.

If you are between Lothlórien, Misty Mountains, Anduin and Gladden, there are not many options. You can be Mirrormere, Durin's stone, Azanulbizar, Silverlode river or Gladen Fields as vor0nwer suggested. There is nothing else in this location. Mirrormere and Silverlode are water masses, Azanulbizar is location of great battle. Gladen Fields is also location of battle (not a great one, it is just an ambush). So Durin's stone is practically only one thing which (sort of) matches with your answers (not completly, because it isn't associated with elves and have strong conection to the dwarves).


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

Melkor said:


> At Mirrormere.


Is Mirrormere located in Drimrill Dale?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Is Mirrormere located in Drimrill Dale?


Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you Dimrill Stair?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 20, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Are you Dimrill Stair?


Surely Dimrill Stair is a path, as it leads on from the Redhorn Pass?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 20, 2022)

I am a place.

_Are you above sea level in the Third age? _Yes.
_Are you west of Misty Mountains? No._
_Are you located at the Gap of Rohan? _No.
_Has Bilbo visited you?_ No.
_Are you inhabited? _No.
_Are you south of the White Mountains? _No.
_Are you associated with elves? _Kind of. It would be understandable.
_Are you underground? _No.
_Are you east of the Anduin River? _No.
_Are you *in* the Misty Mountains? _No.
_Are you the location of a great battle? _No.
_Are you a forest? _No.
_Are you a type of path? _No.
_Are you located in Lothlórien? _No.
_Are you a body of water? _No.
_Are you associated with dwarves? _I could be: I am close to a very dwarvy place.
_Are you a city? _No.
_Are you North of Lothlórien? _Yes.
_Are you south of Gladden river? _Yes.



Melkor said:


> Guess: Only thing I can think of in this location is Stone of Durin.


Yes! The location was Drimrill Dale, which is the location of the Stone of Durin!


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Yes! The location was Drimrill Dale, which is the location of the Stone of Durin!


By I ment actuall Stone of Durin. I didn't say Drimril Dale (Azanulbizar) because this is a location of great battle. But it doesn't matter now, at least we are somehow figure out what you are .


Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> _Are you the location of a great battle? _No.


http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Battle_of_azanulbizar


----------



## Melkor (Jan 20, 2022)

I am a place.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you east of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you east of the Anduin?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you above sea-level during the Third Age?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you north of Mordor?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? No


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you north of Pelargir?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 21, 2022)

Melkor said:


> 5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.


I wanted to be sure you weren't waaaaay down south in ME first


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I wanted to be sure you weren't waaaaay down south in ME first


No, I am not waaaaay down south .


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you a body of water?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you west of Osgiliath?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you a mountain or hill?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No

8. Are you a mountain or hill? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you associated with Gondor?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 21, 2022)

Are you a fortress?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 21, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No

8. Are you a mountain or hill? Yes

9. Are you associated with Gondor? No

10. Are you a fortress? No


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 22, 2022)

Melkor said:


> 4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)


Not so small


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 22, 2022)

Do any members of the Fellowship visit this place in LotR?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 22, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No

8. Are you a mountain or hill? Yes

9. Are you associated with Gondor? No

10. Are you a fortress? No

11. Do any members of the Fellowship visit this place in LotR? No


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 22, 2022)

Are you mentioned in The Hobbit?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No

8. Are you a mountain or hill? Yes

9. Are you associated with Gondor? No

10. Are you a fortress? No

11. Do any members of the Fellowship visit this place in LotR? No

12. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 23, 2022)

Guess 1: Are you Amon Lhaw, the Hill of Hearing, on the east shore of the Anduin just before the Falls of Rauros?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 23, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Guess 1: Are you Amon Lhaw, the Hill of Hearing, on the east shore of the Anduin just before the Falls of Rauros?





Melkor said:


> 7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No



No, I am not Amon Lhaw.

Hint 1: Stop looking west, south or north, I am EAST of Mordor.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Misty Mountains? Yes

2. Are you east of the Anduin? Yes

3. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

4. Are you north of Mordor? Technically yes (small correction)

5. Are you north of Pelargir? Technically yes, it can be even asumed that I am also north of Mordor, but north isn't really direction you need to focus.

6. Are you a body of water? No

7. Are you west of Osgiliath? No

8. Are you a mountain or hill? Yes

9. Are you associated with Gondor? No

10. Are you a fortress? No

11. Do any members of the Fellowship visit this place in LotR? No

12. Are you mentioned in The Hobbit? No

Guess 1: Are you Amon Lhaw, the Hill of Hearing, on the east shore of the Anduin just before the Falls of Rauros?

Hint 1: Stop looking west, south or north, I am EAST of Mordor.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jan 24, 2022)

Guess: Are you Ered Lithui, the Ash Mountains?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 24, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am EAST of Mordor.





Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Guess: Are you Ered Lithui, the Ash Mountains?


No, I am not Ered Lithui, these are NORTH of Mordor, not east.

My hint very narrows possibilities, because there are only few mountains or hills known from far east.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

Melkor said:


> No, I am not Ered Lithui, these are NORTH of Mordor, not east.
> 
> My hint very narrows possibilities, because there are only few mountains or hills known from far east.


Are you the Orocarni?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Are you the Orocarni?


Yes


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.


Ealdwyn said:


> Are you mortal?


No.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you elf?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*


Melkor said:


> Are you elf?


Yes.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you of the Calaquendi?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*


Ealdwyn said:


> Are you of the Calaquendi?


Yes


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you Noldor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*


Melkor said:


> Are you Noldor?


Yes.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you one of the exiled Noldors?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you a High King?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*
4. Are you Noldor? *Yes.*


Melkor said:


> Are you one of the exiled Noldors?


*No.*


Ealdwyn said:


> Are you a High King?


*No.*


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you a woman?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*
4. Are you Noldor? *Yes.*
5. Are you one of the exiled Noldors? *No.*
6. Are you a High King? *No.*


Melkor said:


> Are you a woman?


*Yes.*


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you daughter of Finwë?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*
4. Are you Noldor? *Yes.*
5. Are you one of the exiled Noldors? *No.*
6. Are you a High King? *No.*
7. Are you a woman? *Yes.*


Melkor said:


> Are you daughter of Finwë?


*No.*


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you redhead?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*
4. Are you Noldor? *Yes.*
5. Are you one of the exiled Noldors? *No.*
6. Are you a High King? *No.*
7. Are you a woman? *Yes.*
8. Are you daughter of Finwë? *No.*


Melkor said:


> Are you redhead?


*Yes.*


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you Nerdanel, wife of Fëanor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? *No.*
2. Are you elf? *Yes.*
3. Are you of the Calaquendi? *Yes.*
4. Are you Noldor? *Yes.*
5. Are you one of the exiled Noldors? *No.*
6. Are you a High King? *No.*
7. Are you a woman? *Yes.*
8. Are you daughter of Finwë? *No.*
9. Are you redhead? *Yes.*



Melkor said:


> Are you Nerdanel, wife of Fëanor?


Yes, I am Nerdanel, the Plain, Sculptress, and wife of Fëanor


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a place.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you east of the Ered Luin?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am a place.
> 
> 1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No


Are you east of the _*Hithaeglir?*_


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Are you east of the _*Hithaeglir?*_


No, if I am not east of Ered Luin, I cannot be east of Misty mountains.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 25, 2022)

Melkor said:


> No, if I am not east of Ered Luin, I cannot be east of Misty mountains.


Sorry, temporarily got my east and west mixed up.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you part of Beleriand?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 26, 2022)

Are you east of the Sirion River?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 26, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 27, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am a place.
> 
> 1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No
> 
> ...


Are you a habitation of some kind?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 27, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes

4. Are you a habitation of some kind? Yes


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 28, 2022)

Were you primarily inhabited by Elves?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 28, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes

4. Are you a habitation of some kind? Yes

5. Were you primarily inhabited by Elves? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 29, 2022)

Were you primarily inhabited by Noldoran elves?


----------



## Melkor (Jan 30, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes

4. Are you a habitation of some kind? Yes

5. Were you primarily inhabited by Elves? Yes

6. Were you primarily inhabited by Noldoran elves? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 1, 2022)

Were you ruled by one of the sons of Feanor?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 2, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes

4. Are you a habitation of some kind? Yes

5. Were you primarily inhabited by Elves? Yes

6. Were you primarily inhabited by Noldoran elves? Yes

7. Were you ruled by one of the sons of Feanor? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2022)

Are you an island now?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 2, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you east of the Ered Luin? No

2. Are you part of Beleriand? Yes

3. Are you east of the Sirion River? Yes

4. Are you a habitation of some kind? Yes

5. Were you primarily inhabited by Elves? Yes

6. Were you primarily inhabited by Noldoran elves? Yes

7. Were you ruled by one of the sons of Feanor? Yes

8. Are you an island now? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 3, 2022)

Are you Himring?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 4, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Are you Himring?


Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 5, 2022)

I am a person.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2022)

2. Are you male?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 8, 2022)

Had you served in the military?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 8, 2022)

Are you of the Race of Men?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 8, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 8, 2022)

5. Do you live in The Third Age?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 9, 2022)

6. Had you served in any civic institute?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 9, 2022)

Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 10, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
Had you served in any civic institute? I'm not sure what you mean. Please rephrase the question.
6. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 11, 2022)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> 6. Had you served in any civic institute?


I mean serving in the non military institute of the government, such as sheriff, tax collector and so on. In addition, the civic institute l mean include auxiliary military forces, thus military forces in charge of public security can be included.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 11, 2022)

am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 12, 2022)

_"yes" the first seven (eight  ) questions in a row must be a new record! _

8. Did you serve Rohan?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 12, 2022)

Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 12, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Feb 13, 2022)

Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 13, 2022)

Did you appear in the films?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 13, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 14, 2022)

Are you Beregond?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 14, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 15, 2022)

12. Were the Stewards your bosses?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 15, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Feb 16, 2022)

Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account)


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 16, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 23, 2022)

This is so hard...

Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 23, 2022)

I didn't intend for it to be so difficult.

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 24, 2022)

15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 24, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. Let's start a new string of yeses.
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 25, 2022)

Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 25, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 26, 2022)

17. Are you an adult?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Feb 26, 2022)

Guess: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 26, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no
17. Are you an adult? yes


Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no
Guess 2: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond?

Hint: Look at questions 9 and 12. There are not a lot of people who fit that description.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 26, 2022)

18. Were you a patient in the Houses of Healing?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 26, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no
17. Are you an adult? yes
18. Were you a patient in the Houses of Healing? no

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no
Guess 2: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond?

Hint: Look at questions 9 and 12. There are not a lot of people who fit that description.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 8, 2022)

As nobody seems to know what to do now, maybe Starbrow could give another hint?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 9, 2022)

19. Did you normally *not* live in Minas Tirith?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no
17. Are you an adult? yes
18. Were you a patient in the Houses of Healing? no
19. Did you normally _not_ live in Minas Tirith? yes. My home is not Minas Tirith

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no
Guess 2: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond?

Hint: He is mentioned several times in Return of the King.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 9, 2022)

Do you live West of Minan Tirith?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no
17. Are you an adult? yes
18. Were you a patient in the Houses of Healing? no
19. Did you normally _not_ live in Minas Tirith? yes. My home is not Minas Tirith
20. Do you live West of Minan Tirith? yes

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no
Guess 2: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 10, 2022)

Guess: Are you Prince Imrahil?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you male? yes
3. Had you served in the military? yes
4. Are you of the Race of Men? yes
5. Do you live in The Third Age? yes
6. Had you served in any civic institute? yes
7. Did you fight in the War of the Ring, and did you survive it? yes; this is kind of 2 questions.
8. Did you serve Rohan? no. And that ends the string.
9. Were you related to the ruler/leader of your country/group/tribe/etc.? yes. 
10. Were you in Gondor during the War of the Ring? yes
11. Did you appear in the films? no
12. Were the Stewards your bosses? Yes, in the sense that they rule over me.
13. Did you serve "only" in the local or central government of Gondor as routine?(interim transfer caused by emergents such as war of the ring was not taken into account) yes
14. Are you mentioned in the _Return of the King_? yes
15. Were you involved in the Houses of Healing? no
16. Were you involved in saving Faramir from being burned alive by Denethor? no
17. Are you an adult? yes
18. Were you a patient in the Houses of Healing? no
19. Did you normally _not_ live in Minas Tirith? yes. My home is not Minas Tirith
20. Do you live West of Minan Tirith? yes

Guess 1: Are you Beregond? no
Guess 2: Are you Bergil, son of Beregond? no
Guess3: Are you Prince Imrahil? YES!

Congratulations, Elbereth! You did it. You can go next.

I didn't think what I chose would be so hard to figure out.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 10, 2022)

Really! Thank you. 

I am an object.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 10, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2022)

2. Are you a weapon?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 10, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Are you for military use?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 11, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 11, 2022)

4. Are you a piece of jewelry?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 11, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewelry? Yes


----------



## Melkor (Mar 11, 2022)

Was your owner an elf?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 11, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewellery? Yes
5. Was your owner an elf? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 11, 2022)

6. Are gems a part of you?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 12, 2022)

7. Are you a ring?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewellery? Yes
5. Was your owner an elf? Yes
6. Are gems a part of you? Yes
7. Are you a ring? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 13, 2022)

8. Did you exist in the First Age?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

Were you created during the Third Age?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewellery? Yes
5. Was your owner an elf? Yes
6. Are gems a part of you? Yes
7. Are you a ring? Yes
8. Did you exist in the First Age? No
9. Were you created during the Third Age? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

Did you exist during the Third Age?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Were you worn only by an elf?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

Are you one of the three rings of power given to the elves?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewellery? Yes
5. Was your owner an elf? Yes
6. Are gems a part of you? Yes
7. Are you a ring? Yes
8. Did you exist in the First Age? No
9. Were you created during the Third Age? No
10. Did you exist during the Third Age? Yes
11. Were you worn only by an elf? Yes
12. Are you one of the three rings of power given to the elves? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

Guess: Are you Vilya, Elrond's ring?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

1. Are you made of metal? Yes
2. Are you a weapon? No
3. Are you for military use? No
4. Are you a piece of jewellery? Yes
5. Was your owner an elf? Yes
6. Are gems a part of you? Yes
7. Are you a ring? Yes
8. Did you exist in the First Age? No
9. Were you created during the Third Age? No
10. Did you exist during the Third Age? Yes
11. Were you worn only by an elf? Yes
12. Are you one of the three rings of power given to the elves? Yes

Guess 1: Are you Vilya, Elrond's ring? Yes

Well Done Goldilocks! your turn.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

Hooray!

I am a person.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

1. Are you of the race of man?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Are you female?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you of the race of men? No.
2. Are you female? No.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

3. Where you in the first Age?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 13, 2022)

*were


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

I am a person.
1. Are you of the race of men? No.
2. Are you female? No.
3. Were you in the First Age? No.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Do you live in the Third Age?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Mar 13, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 13, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Were you a regular military personnel?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 14, 2022)

Are you a dwarf?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 14, 2022)

Have you seen The One Ring?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 14, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2022)

Are you a hobbit?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 14, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 15, 2022)

10. Were you shown in the movies?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 15, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 15, 2022)

Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 15, 2022)

Are you farmer?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Mar 15, 2022)

Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 15, 2022)

Have you met a Nazgul?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 15, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.



HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Have you met a Nazgul?


Do you mean, like, seen a Nazgul or had a direct encounter with one?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 15, 2022)

Do you live in the Hobbiton?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 15, 2022)

Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 15, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.
Do you live in Hobbiton? No.
Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo? No, I am not a relative of Bilbo or Frodo.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 16, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Do you mean, like, seen a Nazgul or had a direct encounter with one?


Just seeing is enough.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 16, 2022)

16. Are you related to Sam?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 16, 2022)

Do you live in Bree?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 16, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.
Do you live in Hobbiton? No.
Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo? No, I am not a relative of Bilbo or Frodo.
Have you met a Nazgul? Yes.
Do you live in Bree? No.
Are you related to Sam? No.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 16, 2022)

19. Were you friends with Merry, Pippin, Frodo and Sam


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 16, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.
Do you live in Hobbiton? No.
Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo? No, I am not a relative of Bilbo or Frodo.
Have you met a Nazgul? Yes.
Do you live in Bree? No.
Are you related to Sam? No.
19. Were you friends with Merry, Pippin, Frodo and Sam? I would not say so.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 16, 2022)

Did you have a position on leadership in the Shire?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 16, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.
Do you live in Hobbiton? No.
Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo? No, I am not a relative of Bilbo or Frodo.
Have you met a Nazgul? Yes.
Do you live in Bree? No.
Are you related to Sam? No.
Were you friends with Merry, Pippin, Frodo and Sam? I would not say so.
Did you have a position on leadership in the Shire? No.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 17, 2022)

I am so so so sorry. I have in fact seen the One Ring. Number 8 is incorrect. I don't know why I wrote that. I have seen the One Ring.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 17, 2022)

Guess 1. Are you Gollum/Smeagol?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 17, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you of the Race of Men? No.
Are you female? No.
Were you in the First Age? No.
Did you live in the Third Age? Yes.
Are you mortal? Yes.
Were you a regular military personnel? No.
Are you a dwarf? No.
Have you seen The One Ring? No.
Are you a hobbit? Yes.
Were you shown in the movies? Yes.
Did you collaborate with Saruman during the scouring of the Shire? No.
Are you a farmer? No.
Have you ever served in the regular military or auxiliary military (such as the Thorin expedition)? No.
Do you live in Hobbiton? No.
Are you related to Bilbo and Frodo? No, I am not a relative of Bilbo or Frodo.
Have you met a Nazgul? Yes.
Do you live in Bree? No.
Are you related to Sam? No.
Were you friends with Merry, Pippin, Frodo and Sam? I would not say so.
Did you have a position on leadership in the Shire? No.
Guess 1: Are you Gollum/Smeagol? That is correct! Great job, Elbereth!


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 17, 2022)

I just randomly guessed that. XD
Thank you.


I am a person.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 17, 2022)

Did you live during the First Age?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes


----------



## Melkor (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you an elf?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you good?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you male?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 18, 2022)

Do you live in Valinor?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyways)


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are a Maiar?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you married to an elf?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you a servant of Morgoth?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 18, 2022)

Did you exist into the 3rd age?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you a Balrog?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 18, 2022)

Are you a servant of Sauron?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 18, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2022)

Do you live underground?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2022)

Do you live in the water?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2022)

Can you fly?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 19, 2022)

I'll take a risk. 
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil? No


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 19, 2022)

There's only one guess left.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2022)

Honestly, is there any evil Maia which isn't servant of Melkor? Only one I can think of is Saruman, but - he lived in Valinor, there where times when he was good and he was servant of Sauron (not very faithful, but still...).


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 19, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Honestly, is there any evil Maia which isn't servant of Melkor? Only one I can think of is Saruman, but - he lived in Valinor, there where times when he was good and he was servant of Sauron (not very faithful, but still...).


Also, the Maiar has to be female. An evil female Maia who does not serve Sauron or Morgoth and is alive throughout the Three Ages... I do not know such a character.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 19, 2022)

15. Do you, an immortal, evil, female Maia serving neither Morgoth nor Sauron, and existing from the First to the Third Age, have two legs and two arms?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Melkor (Mar 19, 2022)

Do you live in Ephel Dúath?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

You've still 7 questions though.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? No
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)
15. Do you live in Ephel Dúath? No

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil? No

Am I able to give hints?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? Yes
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)
15. Do you live in Ephel Dúath? No
16. Do you, an immortal, evil, female Maia serving neither Morgoth nor Sauron, and existing from the First to the Third Age, have two legs and two arms? Yes but no (she did and can but she doesn't)

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil? No

Am I able to give hints?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh wait. Sorry I read question 4 as Are you a god. I'm sorry.
She IS good


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you the guardian of the sun?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? Yes
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)
15. Do you live in Ephel Dúath? No
16. Do you, an immortal, evil, female Maia serving neither Morgoth nor Sauron, and existing from the First to the Third Age, have two legs and two arms? Yes but no (she did and can but she doesn't)
17. Are you a guardian of the sun? Yes

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you Arien?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No
2. Did you live during the First Age? Yes
3. Are you an elf? No
4. Are you good? Yes
5. Are you male? No
6. Do you live in Valinor? No (I don't think so anyway)
7. Are a Maiar? Yes
8. Are you married to an elf? No
9. Are you a servant of Morgoth? No
10. Did you exist into the 3rd age? Yes
11. Are you a servant of Sauron? No
12. Do you live underground? No
13. Do you live in the water? No
14. Can you fly? No (I don't think so)
15. Do you live in Ephel Dúath? No
16. Do you, an immortal, evil, female Maia serving neither Morgoth nor Sauron, and existing from the First to the Third Age, have two legs and two arms? Yes but no (she did and can but she doesn't)
17. Are you a guardian of the sun? Yes

Guess 1: Are you a Balrog? No
Guess 2: Are you Tom Bombadil? No
Guess 3: Are you Arien? Yes!



Well Done Melkor!

Again, I'm sorry to everyone for misreading question 4.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

1. Are you mortal?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

2. Were you around in the first age?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

3. Are you an elf?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

4. Are you male?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you a descendant of Finwe?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

6. Were you around in the thrid age?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

7. did you have a ring of power?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

8. were you closely related to Galadriel?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you Maglor, son of Feanor?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No

8. were you closely related to Galadriel? No

Guess 1: Are you Maglor, son of Feanor? No, because I am not a man, see question 4


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Oops.

Are you a grand-daughter of Finwe?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No

8. were you closely related to Galadriel? No

9. Are you a grand-daughter of Finwe? No

Guess 1: Are you Maglor, son of Feanor? No, because I am not a man, see question 4


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

10. do you live in Valinor?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you a descendant of Fingolfin?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No

8. were you closely related to Galadriel? No

9. Are you a grand-daughter of Finwe? No

10. do you live in Valinor? Depending on which time do you think

11. Are you a descendant of Fingolfin? Yes

Guess 1: Are you Maglor, son of Feanor? No, because I am not a man, see question 4


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you married to an elf?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No

8. were you closely related to Galadriel? No

9. Are you a grand-daughter of Finwe? No

10. do you live in Valinor? Depending on which time do you think

11. Are you a descendant of Fingolfin? Yes

12. Are you married to an elf? No

Guess 1: Are you Maglor, son of Feanor? No, because I am not a man, see question 4


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm going to take a large risk...

Are you Idril?


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I'm going to take a large risk...
> 
> Are you Idril?


i was about to guess that.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a person.

1. Are you mortal? No

2. Were you around in the first age? Yes

3. Are you an elf? Yes

4. Are you male? No

5. Are you a descendant of Finwe? Yes

6. Were you around in the thrid age? Yes

7. did you have a ring of power? No

8. were you closely related to Galadriel? No

9. Are you a grand-daughter of Finwe? No

10. do you live in Valinor? Depending on which time do you think

11. Are you a descendant of Fingolfin? Yes

12. Are you married to an elf? No

Guess 1: Are you Maglor, son of Feanor? No, because I am not a man, see question 4 

Guess 2: Are you Idril? Yes!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I am an object.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

1. are you a weapon?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2022)

2. Can you be easily carried?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you made by an elf?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I am an object.

Are you a weapon? Yes.
Can you be easily carried around? Yes.
Were you made by an elf? Yes.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 20, 2022)

4. are you a type of sword?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Were you made in the first age?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I am an object.

Are you a weapon? Yes.
Can you be easily carried around? Yes.
Were you made by an elf? Yes.
Are you a type of sword? It could be considered as such.
Were you made in the First Age? Most likely.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Is your owner a hobbit?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I am an object.

Are you a weapon? Yes.
Can you be easily carried around? Yes.
Were you made by an elf? Yes.
Are you a type of sword? It could be considered as such.
Were you made in the First Age? Most likely.
Are your owner a hobbit? Yes.
Maybe I should've made this harder...


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you a Sting?

(4th answer was a big hint )


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

I am an object.

Are you a weapon? Yes.
Can you be easily carried around? Yes.
Were you made by an elf? Yes.
Are you a type of sword? It could be considered as such.
Were you made in the First Age? Most likely.
Are your owner a hobbit? Yes.
Guess 1: Are you Sting? Yes... good job! This is probably a record of how quickly someone guessed it.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a place.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Were you above sea-level during the Third Age?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Goldilocks's and my questions better only count as one!


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you east of Bree?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Are you north of the Great Road?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 20, 2022)

Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2022)

Are you normally inhabited by hobbits?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 23, 2022)

7. Are you west of Hobbiton?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 23, 2022)

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2022)

Are you inhabited by elves?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 23, 2022)

Are you ruled by CIrdan?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 23, 2022)

Guess: Are you the Grey Havens?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No


----------



## Melkor (Mar 24, 2022)

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow (Mar 25, 2022)

Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.)


----------



## Melkor (Mar 25, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

11. Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.) No

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Are you Forlindon?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

11. Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.) No

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No

Guess 2: Are you Forlindon? You are somewhat right, but Forlindon is just part of me which stay above sea. You are looking for more ancient realm on Forlindon territory.

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Were you also known as the Land of Seven Rivers?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

11. Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.) No

12. Were you also known as the Land of Seven Rivers? No

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No

Guess 2: Are you Forlindon? You are somewhat right, but Forlindon is just part of me which stay above sea. You are looking for more ancient realm on Forlindon territory.

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Were you once ruled by Caranthir?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

11. Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.) No

12. Were you also known as the Land of Seven Rivers? No

13. Were you once ruled by Caranthir? Yes

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No

Guess 2: Are you Forlindon? You are somewhat right, but Forlindon is just part of me which stay above sea. You are looking for more ancient realm on Forlindon territory.

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Are you named after Caranthir?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 27, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Were you above sea-level during the Third Age? Yes

2. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

3.Are you east of Bree? No

4. Are you north of the Great Road? Yes

5. Did Bilbo/the Fellowship visit this place, that you are? No

6. Are you normally inhabited by hobbits? No

7. Are you west of Hobbiton? Yes

8. Are you normally inhabited at all, by anybody? Yes. In the 3th age probably only by some remnants of original population, but still yes.

9. Are you inhabited by elves? Yes

10. Are you ruled by CIrdan? Yes

11. Are you an inlet from the ocean kinda thing? (ie. bay, gulf, etc.) No

12. Were you also known as the Land of Seven Rivers? No

13. Were you once ruled by Caranthir? Yes

14. Are you named after Caranthir? Yes. I was thinking about that second name, but it doesn't matter which one you choose.

Guess 1: Are you the Grey Havens? No

Guess 2: Are you Forlindon? You are somewhat right, but Forlindon is just part of me which stay above sea. You are looking for more ancient realm on Forlindon territory.

Hint: Círdan was my lord in the 3rd age. However I had two other lords in previous ages.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 27, 2022)

Are you Dor Caranthir, also know as Thargelion or Talath Rhunen?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 27, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Are you Dor Caranthir, also know as Thargelion or Talath Rhunen?


Yes I am!  Your turn .


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 28, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Starbrow said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Dor Caranthir, also know as Thargelion or Talath Rhunen?
> ...


Good work, Starbrow! I did find the terms in all three of my guides / companions / lexicons, by Foster, Tyler and Schneidewind (Germany's Foster) - and on one of Fonstad's maps. The only son-of-Fëanor-named region I could have come up with from memory would have been Maglor's Gap - and interestingly to me, Dor Caranthir happens to be located *behind* Maglor's Gap. Caranthir wasn't eager to be at the direct front line of any attack, it appears ... wimpy braggart!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 28, 2022)

I am a creature.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 28, 2022)

Are you male?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 29, 2022)

2. Are you a tetrapod?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 29, 2022)

3. Do you have a nickname?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 29, 2022)

Are you evil?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes


----------



## Melkor (Mar 29, 2022)

5. Are you spider?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 30, 2022)

Are you metioned in LotR?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 30, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes


----------



## Melkor (Mar 31, 2022)

Do you live in water?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 31, 2022)

8. Can you fly?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 31, 2022)

9. Does your biological kind exist in real life?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 31, 2022)

10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes


----------



## Melkor (Mar 31, 2022)

Do you live underground?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 1, 2022)

Are you ally/servant of Sauron?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm sorry for my late reply. I was out of town this weekend.

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes


----------



## Melkor (Apr 4, 2022)

13. Were you used in battle?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 4, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes


----------



## Melkor (Apr 4, 2022)

Are you from Mordor?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 4, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes


----------



## Melkor (Apr 5, 2022)

Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 5, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no


----------



## Melkor (Apr 9, 2022)

Are you arthropod?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2022)

I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? no
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no

Hint: I have 2 legs.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 9, 2022)

Are you an orc?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 9, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I am a creature.
> 
> ...
> 2. Are you a tetrapod? no
> ...


_We may have a misunderstanding here, Starbrow. A *tetra-pod* is not identical with a *quadru-ped*. The latter is a subset of the former, the former meaning "four appendages"; with quadrupeds, all four are legs. But all bipedal creatures which have arms, or wings - or for that matter all marine mammals and birds with flippers - are also tetrapods ..._


----------



## Melkor (Apr 9, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> _We may have a misunderstanding here, Starbrow. A *tetra-pod* is not identical with a *quadru-ped*. The latter is a subset of the former, the former meaning "four appendages"; with quadrupeds, all four are legs. But all bipedal creatures which have arms, or wings - or for that matter all marine mammals and birds with flippers - are also tetrapods ..._


I was starting to be little bit confused - what other evil non-tetrapods besides spiders are out there? I was trying Watcher in the water and Namless things (that water/underground questions), but nope .

And btw. some tetrapods lost limbs entirely - like snakes, caecilians, aistopods etc.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2022)

My mistake. I thought tetrapod meant four-legged. My creature has 4 limbs. 
I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? yes
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no
17. Are you an orc? no

Hint: I have 2 legs.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 9, 2022)

18. Are you (a lot) bigger than an Orc?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2022)

My mistake. I thought tetrapod meant four-legged. My creature has 4 limbs. 
I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? yes
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no
17. Are you an orc? no
18. Are you (a lot) bigger than an Orc? yes


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2022)

My mistake. I thought tetrapod meant four-legged. My creature has 4 limbs. 
I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? yes
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no
17. Are you an orc? no
18. Are you (a lot) bigger than an Orc? yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 19, 2022)

19. Can you speak as a human?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 19, 2022)

My mistake. I thought tetrapod meant four-legged. My creature has 4 limbs. 
I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? yes
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no
17. Are you an orc? no
18. Are you (a lot) bigger than an Orc? yes
19. Can you speak as a human? yes


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 30, 2022)

Are you a troll?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 30, 2022)

My mistake. I thought tetrapod meant four-legged. My creature has 4 limbs. 
I am a creature.

1. Are you male? Not specifically stated, but probably.
2. Are you a tetrapod? yes
3. Do you have a nickname? no
4. Are you evil? yes
5. Are you spider? no
6. Are you metioned in LotR? yes
7. Do you live in water? no
8. Can you fly? no
9. Does your biological kind exist in real life? no
10. Were you still alive at the time of LoTR? yes
11. Do you live underground? Not necessarily, but I'm not sure Tolkien ever states where they live.
12. Are you ally/servant of Sauron? yes
13. Were you used in battle? yes
14. Are you from Mordor? yes
15. Did you fought in the battle of Pelennor fields? no
16. Are you arthropod? no
17. Are you an orc? no
18. Are you (a lot) bigger than an Orc? yes
19. Can you speak as a human? yes

Guess 1: Are you a troll? yes.
Congratulations, Haleth. Your turn.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you evil?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you human?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Did you live during the first age?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

5. Did you live during the Second Age?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

6. Are you descendant of Edain?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person. 
1. Are you mortal? yes 
2. Are you evil? no 
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no 
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you from Rohan?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Are you from Gondor?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person. 
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no 
3. Are you human? yes 
4. Did you live during the first age? no 
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no 
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no 
7. Are you from Rohan? no 
8. Are you from Gondor? no


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you Drúedain?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person. 
1. Are you mortal? yes 
2. Are you evil? no 
3. Are you human? yes 
4. Did you live during the first age? no 
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no 
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no 
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no 
9. Are you Druedain? no


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Were you mentioned in LOTR?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no
11. Were you mentioned in LOTR? no


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Are you from Rhovanion?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 1, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no
11. Were you mentioned in LOTR? no
12. Are you from Rhovanion? no


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Do you live west of Ephel Duath?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 1, 2022)

Are you male?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no
11. Were you mentioned in LOTR? no
12. Are you from Rhovanion? no
13. Do you live west of Ephel Duath? no
14. Are you male? yes


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Did you achieve any major accomplishments during your life in the Third Age (I'm guessing Third Age, since you didn't live during the First or the Second Ages!) that would be remembered by many?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no
11. Were you mentioned in LOTR? no
12. Are you from Rhovanion? no
13. Do you live west of Ephel Duath? no
14. Are you male? yes
15. Did you achieve any major accomplishments during your life in the Third Age (I'm guessing Third Age, since you didn't live during the First or the Second Ages!) that would be remembered by many? no 
*Hint: I'm related to Tolkien but I'm not a character. *


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm a person.
> 1. Are you mortal? yes
> 2. Are you evil? no
> 3. Are you human? yes
> ...


_I'm running out of ideas, and I'm slowly fading as a result... (xD) _


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

I understand it well, that you are person from real world?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I understand it well, that you are person from real world?


 Of course, xD I'm just *very metaphorical at times...*


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Of course, xD I'm just *very metaphorical at times...*


I was asking Haleth, if I understand her correctly.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I was asking Haleth, if I understand her correctly.


 _Goheno-nin..._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I understand it well, that you are person from real world?


That's right.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 2, 2022)

Are you a son of Tolkien?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

I'm a person.
1. Are you mortal? yes
2. Are you evil? no
3. Are you human? yes
4. Did you live during the first age? no
5. Did you live during the Second Age? no
6. Are you descendant of Edain? no
7. Are you from Rohan? no
8. Are you from Gondor? no
9. Are you Druedain? no
10. Were you mentioned in "The Hobbit"? no
11. Were you mentioned in LOTR? no
12. Are you from Rhovanion? no
13. Do you live west of Ephel Duath? no
14. Are you male? yes
15. Did you achieve any major accomplishments during your life in the Third Age (I'm guessing Third Age, since you didn't live during the First or the Second Ages!) that would be remembered by many? no
16. Are you a son of Tolkien? yes 
Hint: I'm related to Tolkien but I'm not a character.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 2, 2022)

Guess: Are you Christopher Tolkien?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

Yeah! Congratulations, @Goldilocks Gamgee! Great job!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 4, 2022)

I am a person.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 4, 2022)

1. Are you a book character?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 4, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (May 4, 2022)

Are you mortal?


----------



## Melkor (May 5, 2022)

Are you good?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 5, 2022)

4. Are you female?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 5, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.


----------



## Starbrow (May 5, 2022)

Are you an elf?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 5, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.


----------



## Melkor (May 5, 2022)

Do you live during the first age?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 5, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.
Do you live during the First Age? Yes.


----------



## Melkor (May 6, 2022)

Are you Maia?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 6, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.
Do you live during the First Age? Yes.
Are you a Maia? No.


----------



## Melkor (May 6, 2022)

Are you a Vala?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 6, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.
Do you live during the First Age? Yes.
Are you a Maia? No.
Are you a Vala? Yes.


----------



## Melkor (May 6, 2022)

Are you one of the Aratar?


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2022)

Do you have a spouse?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.
Do you live during the First Age? Yes.
Are you a Maia? No.
Are you a Vala? Yes.
Are you one of the Aratar? Yes.
Do you have a spouse? No.


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

Are you Nienna?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

I am a person.

Are you a book character? Yes.
Are you mortal? No.
Are you good? Yes.
Are you female? Yes.
Are you an elf? No.
Do you live during the First Age? Yes.
Are you a Maia? No.
Are you a Vala? Yes.
Are you one of the Aratar? Yes.
Do you have a spouse? No.
Guess 1: Are you Nienna? Yes!

Great job, @Melkor!


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

I am a place.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

Are you above sea-level during the Third Age?


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2022)

Are you primarily associated with elves?


----------



## Melkor (May 8, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).

2. Are you primarily associated with elves? Yes


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 8, 2022)

Are you a kingdom?


----------



## Melkor (May 8, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).

2. Are you primarily associated with elves? Yes

3. Are you a kingdom? No


----------



## Starbrow (May 9, 2022)

Are you by a river?


----------



## Melkor (May 10, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).

2. Are you primarily associated with elves? Yes

3. Are you a kingdom? No

4. Are you by a river? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (May 10, 2022)

Are you west of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Melkor (May 11, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).

2. Are you primarily associated with elves? Yes

3. Are you a kingdom? No

4. Are you by a river? Yes

5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2022)

Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

The challenger states what is being looked for, a character, a creature, a place, an object …

People then take turns asking questions about the challenge. Typical requests for a place would be "are you inhabited", "are you east/west/south/north of a river/mountain range/forest", "are you in Gondor/Arnor/Mordor/Rohan/Beleriand etc" (so no asking "where are you located"), "do you exist in the X Age".
For an object a popular question would be "Are you portable", "are you (a) weapon/clothing/jewelry/furniture" etc., "are you made of metal (gold/silver/Mithril/iron etc.)/wood/stone/cloth" etc., "were you made by Elves(Dwarves/Men/Orcs" etc.
For persons there are "are you mortal/immortal", "are you male/female", "are you evil", "did you live in the X Age".
The challenger should post the challenge and the growing, numbered list of questions asked, and the answers to them, in numerical order to avoid repeated questions.
The game is called "21 questions" because that is the maximum number of questions that are allowed to be asked. Questions asked must be entered in the next post of the challenger, so their post keeps getting longer.
In addition, three guesses (not counting towards the 21 questions) are allowed, and you do not need to wait until the end until posting a guess. After 15 questions, the member posing the challenge can start giving hint that narrow down the possibilities (especially if those asking/guessing are off on the wrong track)
Whoever solves get to pose the next challenge. Solutions must be given if all 21 questions have been used up and all three guesses were wrong. Should the challenger stump the players, either the challenger starts another challenge, or by agreement someone else can also do so.
Challenges posted so far:

Adrahil
Amras, son of Fëanor
Eilinel , wife of Gorlim the Unhappy
Fornost Erain, Norbury of the Kings
Fredegar "Fatty" Bolger
Girdley Island
Grey Havens
Húrin of Emyn Arnen
Key used to open the "Back Door" into the Lonely Mountain
*Knights of Dol Amroth*
Maedhros
*Maiar who guarded the Elves at Cuivienen*
Minas Ithil
Mirrormere
Nan-Tathren
Old Borlas of Pen-Arduin (from PoMe “The New Shadow”)
Oromë
Orthanc Palantir
Pippin's leaf-brooch, which he deliberately dropped as a clue
*Ring of Barahir
Salmar*
Sword that was Broken
The highest hill of the Headland above the Haven on Umbar where there was a white pillar
Three-Farthing Stone
Tol Morwen


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 13, 2022)

Are you mentioned in _The Silmarillion_?


----------



## Melkor (May 14, 2022)

I am a place.

1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).

2. Are you primarily associated with elves? Yes

3. Are you a kingdom? No

4. Are you by a river? Yes

5. Are you west of the Misty Mountains? Yes

6. Are you mentioned in the Lord of the Rings? No

7. Are you mentioned in _The Silmarillion_? Yes


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 14, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am a place.
> 
> 1. Are you above sea-level during the Third Age? No (although there are some speculation that yes).
> 
> ...


(For once, a question from me actually had some good use!  )


----------

